# modchipsdirect shipping info



## freeza (Jun 17, 2018)

I was too late in ordering to be in the first batch but has anyone else that ordered from modchipsdirect got tracking?

Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFrodo18 (Jun 17, 2018)

Not yet. I was in the first batch.


----------



## me2151 (Jun 17, 2018)

freeza said:


> I was too late in ordering to be in the first batch but has anyone else that ordered from modchipsdirect got tracking?
> 
> Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk


I spy a wild Freeza getting in on the action.


----------



## freeza (Jun 17, 2018)

me2151 said:


> I spy a wild Freeza getting in on the action.


Get back over to xda 

Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 17, 2018)

i placed my order on 6/11. no email, so i assume im in the second batch. maybe we get bumped up in the first batch if enough impatient people cancel.


----------



## freeza (Jun 17, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> i placed my order on 6/11. no email, so i assume im in the second batch. maybe we get bumped up in the first batch if enough impatient people cancel.


One can only hope. I placed mine on the 12th lol

Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Jun 17, 2018)

First batch here. No updates since the first email was sent out. Not too worried though. I'm sure they'll get it soon and get it out to us shortly after. I've been buying from MCD for years and they've never let me down.


----------



## freeza (Jun 17, 2018)

bobdamnit said:


> First batch here. No updates since the first email was sent out. Not too worried though. I'm sure they'll get it soon and get it out to us shortly after. I've been buying from MCD for years and they've never let me down.


Same. Got my sky3ds from them. 

Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 17, 2018)

ordered mine on the 2nd and no tracking or anything ...I did get an email saying my order was on the first batch, however, their shipment is being split...


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 17, 2018)

Placed order on 6/6.  My order status says End of June for my shipment but IDK which batch that is.


----------



## freeza (Jun 17, 2018)

Damn.... Looks like they're getting them late.

Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 17, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> Placed order on 6/6.  My order status says End of June for my shipment but IDK which batch that is.


You must be in the first batch. My email was just to show confirmed and in pre order status.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 17, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> You must be in the first batch. My email was just to show confirmed and in pre order status.


 
My email subject was "Order #xxxxxx has been confirmed and in Preorder status" (this was on 6/6) and on the invoice on the upper right corner it says "SX Pro Orders - ETA End of June."


----------



## Zonark (Jun 17, 2018)

I ordered mine the first day I could from their website. I am apart of first batch. They sent email saying I was and should expect them to ship it if all goes smoothly the 19-22nd of this month give or take a few days


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 17, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> My email subject was "Order #xxxxxx has been confirmed and in Preorder status" (this was on 6/6) and on the invoice on the upper right corner it says "SX Pro Orders - ETA End of June."


Oh shit. I didn’t even see that. Mine says the same thing. The status of my first email was “open”, then, I’m my second email It shows  "SX Pro Orders - ETA End of June." Can’t believe I missed it.


----------



## Jaucent23 (Jun 17, 2018)

lol And another one......


----------



## alexj9626 (Jun 17, 2018)

Im on the second batch, i asked when that batch would ship to them, they say that they would know the size of the second batch next week, so i assume by the end of next week second batch would get to them.


----------



## kingnothing724 (Jun 17, 2018)

I ordered mine on 6/1 and have t gotten an email since then....


----------



## arunem (Jun 17, 2018)

I placed my order on 6-1 and canceled once I realized I wasnt first batch and 3ds flascard was offering first wave shipping. So I guess -1 for all whom ordered after 6-1


----------



## CJL18 (Jun 17, 2018)

Just orders mine most likely third batch


----------



## kitzuki (Jun 17, 2018)

alexj9626 said:


> Im on the second batch, i asked when that batch would ship to them, they say that they would know the size of the second batch next week, so i assume by the end of next week second batch would get to them.



does it say you are in the second batch in the invoice or did you ask them via email?


----------



## punderino (Jun 17, 2018)

freeza said:


> Get back over to xda
> 
> Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk


dont bully the v20 god


----------



## alexj9626 (Jun 17, 2018)

kitzuki said:


> does it say you are in the second batch in the invoice or did you ask them via email?



I asked them if i was in the first batch and they said no, second one. Then i asked when would it ship to them and said next week they would order it.


----------



## pu1se80 (Jun 17, 2018)

Well, you're all lucky you even got an e-mail. I ordered the first day pre-orders were announced and did the whole sketchy Paypal method of payment. Didn't receive any correspondence at all other than a payment notification from Paypal. Only just recently contacted their support who said that yes, I would be shipped one when they release in June but honestly would have appreciated at least some communication. Still not certain I'm not going to get shafted in the end.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2018)

I think its important to note that stuff probably wont start to move until monday. Shipments are probably not moving until the week begins, as well. I assume first batch users will hear something about shipments sometime this week.


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 18, 2018)

still no new info from modchipsdirect.... kinda weird


----------



## PsyJED (Jun 18, 2018)

Same with me! I pre-ordered from them. I messaged them about an hour ago to see if the codes for the SX Pro would be emailed to use or be in the package.


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 18, 2018)

sx pro has the code embedded to the dongle. so no real codes for us


----------



## PsyJED (Jun 18, 2018)

That kind of sucks, oh well. I hope the ship soon.


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 18, 2018)

if im not in the second batch im going to cancel. especially since sx os is starting to roll out. hell i might cancel anyways if batch 2 is going to take forever. kinda dumb since we paid premium......


----------



## Zytos (Jun 18, 2018)

kitzuki said:


> does it say you are in the second batch in the invoice or did you ask them via email?



I doubt they have identified the second batch yet.  If you go to Orders, under "Order Status," there is a tag for "Batch #1 Orders" but not for the second batch.  The tag is just "SX Pro Pre-Orders."


----------



## eureca (Jun 19, 2018)

Do we even know if they got their first batch of SX pro's yet? I thought the email said that they would email the first batch people when the SX pro's were in the US. And then 2-3 days later we would get a tracking number. Hopefully the shipment wasn't delayed at customs


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 19, 2018)

I ordered on the 2nd and I emailed them about it a few days ago and they said mine was in "first batch", however TX split their orders...so who knows when i'll get mine....


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 19, 2018)

eureca said:


> Do we even know if they got their first batch of SX pro's yet? I thought the email said that they would email the first batch people when the SX pro's were in the US. And then 2-3 days later we would get a tracking number. Hopefully the shipment wasn't delayed at customs


that would be so sad


----------



## alepman90 (Jun 19, 2018)

Didn't receive any email from them yet since the older first batch one, any updates yet?


----------



## nero99 (Jun 19, 2018)

alepman90 said:


> Didn't receive any email from them yet since the older first batch one, any updates yet?


Give them time to get it in stock. IS customs take a day or two to release things


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 19, 2018)

It would be nice if MCD would send an email out to everyone to let us know when they expect their stock to arrive from T-X. I got the email about being in the first batch but nothing since. Wish I would have ordered from SwitchSX


----------



## SG911 (Jun 19, 2018)

I didn't get an email with tracking & what not & i ordered on the 12th. Mine also says ETA end of june. I did get emails just not that one.


----------



## darkflame808 (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm in the same boat. Ordered 05/20 and nothing yet. I'm in no hurry. Got my switch on launch day and played BOTW for about 6 months and then it took a nap since then. Someday it'll awake from it's slumber.


----------



## tenaciousdave (Jun 19, 2018)

Modchipsdirect is based in the USA. They have to wait for the package to get to them from China. Any company shipping orders out now are in China and that's why they have the product already.

So don't stress, they'll send them once they get them. Our ETA should be similar to everyone else in batch 1.


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 19, 2018)

I emailed them and they told me that they were sending them at the end of this week or the start of the other, I am in the first batch


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 19, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> It would be nice if MCD would send an email out to everyone to let us know when they expect their stock to arrive from T-X. I got the email about being in the first batch but nothing since. Wish I would have ordered from SwitchSX


keep checking the description on their site, it reads "
*Not in stock, On PREORDER.*
1st batch is already sold out - They have been sent to us, we should receive them soon. 
2nd batch, the team said the 2nd batch should hopefully at the end of the week (around the 23rd of June). We don't know exactly how big the shipment will be yet but its sold out for sure. 
3rd batch is open and we are taking orders for this hopefully it will just be a week after the 2nd batch
*The SX OS Licenese is embedded on the SX pro. You will NOT get an email from us with a code. "*


----------



## eureca (Jun 19, 2018)

kamesenin888 said:


> I emailed them and they told me that they were sending them at the end of this week or the start of the other, I am in the first batch



Ouch that sucks. I thought I would be getting it by the end of the week. They might not even ship it this week. It will take a while to get to me in California when they do ship. Now I kinda wish I just ordered the licence somewhere else and bought a jig online.


----------



## nero99 (Jun 19, 2018)

why do you people expect modchipsdirect to magically have these in stock and shipped out the day after the 15th? Shipping from China takes a bit of time. And US customs holds things for 2-3 days once it arrives here. Their ETA even said end of june


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 19, 2018)

nero99 said:


> why do you people expect modchipsdirect to magically have these in stock and shipped out the day after the 15th? Shipping from China takes a bit of time. And US customs holds things for 2-3 days once it arrives here. Their ETA even said end of june


for 1: because modchipsdirect is just leaving us hanging and barely saying anything.
for 2: we paid premium and now sx os is live.... feeling a little screwed. even tho ill proly wait anyways. 
for 3: no one said we expect them to be magically in stock and shipped. we just dont want to get screwed out of money either.
4: this is our place to talk about modchipsdirect shipping to us. so let us talk.


----------



## digipimp75 (Jun 19, 2018)

Ordered the Pro from them on 5/18.  Never got any emails, but the order status shows batch 1.   I'm in no rush, but some kind of communication would be nice.


----------



## Zonark (Jun 19, 2018)

digipimp75 said:


> Ordered the Pro from them on 5/18.  Never got any emails, but the order status shows batch 1.   I'm in no rush, but some kind of communication would be nice.


You should have got the update email like 5 days ago I did


----------



## DollyWhipDoll (Jun 19, 2018)

Lol at them, now, deciding to carry the OS, but raising the price from $29.99 to $35. Add $4.99 more and wait for the dongle. 3ds-flashcard has it for $29.90.


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 19, 2018)

DollyWhipDoll said:


> Lol at them, now, deciding to carry the OS, but raising the price from $29.99 to $35. Add $4.99 more and wait for the dongle. 3ds-flashcard has it for $29.90.


yup i cancelled my sx pro order. going for sx os now thanks man!


----------



## Zytos (Jun 19, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> for 1: because modchipsdirect is just leaving us hanging and barely saying anything.
> for 2: we paid premium and now sx os is live.... feeling a little screwed. even tho ill proly wait anyways.
> for 3: no one said we expect them to be magically in stock and shipped. we just dont want to get screwed out of money either.
> 4: this is our place to talk about modchipsdirect shipping to us. so let us talk.



OK.  I'll answer for you: the first batch has been shipped from China to modchipsdirect.  modchipsdirect does not know when they will receive the first batch from China, because it is not knowable.  Therefore, there is no update to provide you at this time.  I'm sure they will inform you when they receive the first batch from China.


----------



## DollyWhipDoll (Jun 19, 2018)

Zytos said:


> OK.  I'll answer for you: the first batch has been shipped from China to modchipsdirect.  modchipsdirect does not know when they will receive the first batch from China, because it is not knowable.  Therefore, there is no update to provide you at this time.  I'm sure they will inform you when they receive the first batch from China.



They appear to *know* something and it seems they're ignoring their customers. They JUST {within the last 24 hours} updated to re-add the OS, raise the price of it, and list it as in stock.

Unless a user on here works for them, no one, other than them, know what they 'know'.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 19, 2018)

I asked them if they had started shipping to customers since somebody on here claimed to have received it form modchipsdirect and here's their response

"No, 100% not
the package is still in there air, that's impossible!"


----------



## Zytos (Jun 19, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I asked them if they had started shipping to customers since somebody on here claimed to have received it form modchipsdirect and here's their response
> 
> "No, 100% not
> the package is still in there air, that's impossible!"



Well yeah, that's what it says on the website:

1st batch is already sold out - They have been sent to us, we should receive them soon.​


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 19, 2018)

Zytos said:


> Well yeah, that's what it says on the website:
> 
> 1st batch is already sold out - They have been sent to us, we should receive them soon.​


No. first batch is sold out means that all the ones coming in are already sold. Did you even read what I just posted? They haven't received them yet.


----------



## Zytos (Jun 19, 2018)

Zytos said:


> Well yeah, that's what it says on the website:
> 
> 1st batch is already sold out - *They have been sent to us, we should receive them soon*.​





comput3rus3r said:


> No. first batch is sold out means that all the ones coming in are already sold. Did you even read what I just posted? They haven't received them yet.



Huh?  Right, we agree.  See bolded part.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 19, 2018)

Zytos said:


> Huh?  Right, we agree.  See bolded part.


whoops i'm blind. didn't see the colon. thought those were your words.


----------



## Zytos (Jun 20, 2018)

Well now they updated to:

"1st batch is already sold out - They have been sent to us, *the tracking is live, it will be in the US very soon*. Please be patient "​
Now I agree with you--they can at least say when the tracking information shows that it'll be received in the US.


----------



## digipimp75 (Jun 20, 2018)

I messaged them yesterday asking for an approximate ETA on shipping.  They replied with  _"You will most likely get a tracking early next week. Took a couple of extra days coming out of China. its in the air and will be with us very soon"_


----------



## pseudoSue (Jun 20, 2018)

digipimp75 said:


> I messaged them yesterday asking for an approximate ETA on shipping.  They replied with  _"You will most likely get a tracking early next week. Took a couple of extra days coming out of China. its in the air and will be with us very soon"_



Good to know. Batch 1 should have theirs before end of June then. Batch 2 probably early July.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 20, 2018)

So the ETA in my order from 6/6/18 says End of June, but I think I am in the 2nd batch cuz I never got an email about being in the first batch.  So the ETA is wrong.  it will prolly be early July I think.


----------



## jdubs31 (Jun 20, 2018)

freeza said:


> I was too late in ordering to be in the first batch but has anyone else that ordered from modchipsdirect got tracking?
> 
> Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk



I was the first batch. Email them today about tracking and they responded "Early next week, Thanks"...sad


----------



## Zytos (Jun 20, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> So the ETA in my order from 6/6/18 says End of June, but I think I am in the 2nd batch cuz I never got an email about being in the first batch.  So the ETA is wrong.  it will prolly be early July I think.



Yeah you're in the second batch (possibly the third).  I ordered on June 11.  That "end of June" ETA was just pre-canned at the time of ordering, I believe, before the June 15 shipment from China even went out.  So that ETA isn't telling you any information.


----------



## pseudoSue (Jun 20, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> So the ETA in my order from 6/6/18 says End of June, but I think I am in the 2nd batch cuz I never got an email about being in the first batch.  So the ETA is wrong.  it will prolly be early July I think.



Same and agree.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 20, 2018)

Thing is they don't know how big their 2nd batch is going to be... or do they?  The wording on their site last week implied if you order now there is a chance to be in the 2nd batch whereas now it says:

"_*2nd batch, the team said the 2nd batch should hopefully at the end of the week (around the 23rd of June). We don't know exactly how big the shipment will be yet but its sold out for sure."*_

The use of the words "for sure" indicates they are positive orders going forward will be 3rd batch.  This means prior to when they added the "for sure" indicated you would be in the 2nd batch so they must know something right?

I ordered before it said "for sure" on 6/6/18... so idk.

lol


----------



## Zytos (Jun 20, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> Thing is they don't know how big their 2nd batch is going to be... or do they?  The wording on their site last week implied if you order now there is a chance to be in the 2nd batch whereas now it says:
> 
> "_*2nd batch, the team said the 2nd batch should hopefully at the end of the week (around the 23rd of June). We don't know exactly how big the shipment will be yet but its sold out for sure."*_
> 
> ...



Right.  I suspect that they simply don't know how many units will be included in their next shipment from China.  Yet, as you say, how then can they be so sure that the second batch will not satisfy all existing pre-orders?  They must have some indication.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 20, 2018)

Zytos said:


> Right.  I suspect that they simply don't know how many units will be included in their next shipment from China.  Yet, as you say, how then can they be so sure that the second batch will not satisfy all existing pre-orders?  They must have some indication.



Yeah.. so the waiting game begins.  In the meantime, prep your system and sd card!  
I am still trying to hunt down a few things myself to get this set up as I wish. #retro


----------



## TheCarlough (Jun 20, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> for 1: because modchipsdirect is just leaving us hanging and barely saying anything.
> for 2: we paid premium and now sx os is live.... feeling a little screwed. even tho ill proly wait anyways.
> for 3: no one said we expect them to be magically in stock and shipped. we just dont want to get screwed out of money either.
> 4: this is our place to talk about modchipsdirect shipping to us. so let us talk.



#2 is Team Xecuter’s fault. Not MCD’s.

Team Xecuter should have provided everyone who pre-ordered a pro-kit with an OS code when they were made available. That’s poor customer service on their part.


----------



## Zytos (Jun 20, 2018)

TheCarlough said:


> #2 is Team Xecuter’s fault. Not MCD’s.
> 
> Team Xecuter should have provided everyone who pre-ordered a pro-kit with an OS code when they were made available. That’s poor customer service on their part.



They also should have met demand for SX Pro. The blame falls on them, not really the resellers.


----------



## alexj9626 (Jun 20, 2018)

Maybe second batch wont get delayed, so we would have it by the end of next week, maybe earlier.

I think we would get our PRO by first week of july.


----------



## SG911 (Jun 20, 2018)

My email it says somewhere "ETA End of june" or something like that. So lot of waiting still.


----------



## pseudoSue (Jun 21, 2018)

Zytos said:


> They also should have met demand for SX Pro. The blame falls on them, not really the resellers.


Yeah if the release date was truly June 15, it should have at least been in reseller hands on June 15. Instead the reseller doesn't even have the product yet.


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 21, 2018)

Guys dont be *crying babies*‏ I want to have my pro now but there was a delay, its just that, we will have to wait or you could cancel and get an OS but I want the dongle


----------



## FahQ (Jun 21, 2018)

Zytos said:


> I doubt they have identified the second batch yet.  If you go to Orders, under "Order Status," there is a tag for "Batch #1 Orders" but not for the second batch.  The tag is just "SX Pro Pre-Orders."


Their site says they won't know until they receive the second shipment.


----------



## alexj9626 (Jun 21, 2018)

The 14th they told me via email that they wont know how big would the second batch be till this week, so i suppose that if TX send 100 units, then they would send those units to the next 100 buyers.

Thing is, they need to know how big it is to know who to include in the second batch.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 21, 2018)

ordered like june 5th 
just emailed them today they said i would be in 2nd batch
 first time i emailed them a few hours ago they replied quick
i really am in no rush a si have no SD i want to use
i might wit till prime day to buy a  256gb sd card
and besides SMO nothin i really want to play
plus i will probably wait a while to see if emunand materializes


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm on first batch and they did always say mid to end of june.


----------



## alexj9626 (Jun 21, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I'm on first batch and they did always say mid to end of june.



Im on the second batch and they said the same to me... I mean, i hope i get it by the end of June, but i dont see how as of right now.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 21, 2018)

alexj9626 said:


> The 14th they told me via email that they wont know how big would the second batch be till this week, so i suppose that if TX send 100 units, then they would send those units to the next 100 buyers.
> 
> Thing is, they need to know how big it is to know who to include in the second batch.



They must know how big it is though because they are implying they are sure additional orders will be the 3rd batch. See below.

Note the “for sure” after they state it’s sold out. 

From their product page:

“_*We don't know exactly how big the shipment will be yet but its sold out for sure."
*_
How can they not know how big the shipment is and be sure they are sold out “for sure” at the same time.  That is not logically possible.  So they are not being very clear and playing with words.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 21, 2018)

weatMod said:


> i might wit till prime day to buy a  256gb sd card


Lol. Me too, though the 128gb is looking nice.


----------



## alexj9626 (Jun 21, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> They must know how big it is though because they are implying they are sure additional orders will be the 3rd batch. See below.
> 
> Note the “for sure” after they state it’s sold out.
> 
> ...



You can know this stuff. If they have like 1000 preorders but they know TX wont send more than, idk, 500 (it could be an agreement, this kind of stuff are talked weeks before) then is safe to say they would need a 3rd batch.


----------



## dragon_from_iso (Jun 21, 2018)

I ordered may 31st they told me may 30th was the cut off for the first batch and i would be one of the first to recive mine from the 2nd shipment


----------



## jrl5k (Jun 21, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I'm on first batch and they did always say mid to end of june.


Did you receive any shipping information yet?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 21, 2018)

dragon_from_iso said:


> I ordered may 31st they told me may 30th was the cut off for the first batch and i would be one of the first to recive mine from the 2nd shipment


This may be right. There is another user that placed an order on 6/6, they are in the second batch. I placed my order on 6/11.


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 21, 2018)

jrl5k said:


> Did you receive any shipping information yet?



Im first batch, and no shipping info yet.  It said 19-22nd.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 21, 2018)

alexj9626 said:


> You can know this stuff. If they have like 1000 preorders but they know TX wont send more than, idk, 500 (it could be an agreement, this kind of stuff are talked weeks before) then is safe to say they would need a 3rd batch.



Right, but their order page says specifically that they "_*don't know exactly how big the shipment will be"*_... which contradicts them saying that the 2nd batch is "*sold out for sure.*" How can they be sure it is sold out if they don't know how many they are getting?  That is what I am saying.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 21, 2018)

jrl5k said:


> Did you receive any shipping information yet?


I emailed them and they said the shipment was still in the air. They haven't gotten it from china yet. They expect it either late this week or early next week and  that's when they'll start shipping


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 21, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> This may be right. There is another user that placed an order on 6/6, they are in the second batch. I placed my order on 6/11.



I placed my order on 6/6 and I have not receive confirmation that I am in the 2nd batch.  I only got the initial order confirmation email that said End of June.  If I get an email from them I will post an update.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 21, 2018)

If you figure, multiple sites are reselling these. Each should get an equal amount of stock. Unless, a store pays a premium to have more stock than other sites, maybe.

Also, I placed my order on 6/11. I haven’t got an update either.


----------



## alexj9626 (Jun 21, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> Right, but their order page says specifically that they "_*don't know exactly how big the shipment will be"*_... which contradicts them saying that the 2nd batch is "*sold out for sure.*" How can they be sure it is sold out if they don't know how many they are getting?  That is what I am saying.



Like you said, the key words are "for sure". They know next batch wont be enough to fulfil the demand, unless they get an unreasonable amount of units. They know they wont get that amount, so 2nd batch is "for sure" sold out.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 21, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> Lol. Me too, though the 128gb is looking nice.


i got a 128 for like $28 when  loadiine came out
now i have a 750gb HDD for  the wii u i was planing on  migrating my wii u card to 64gb or 32gb since i no longer use loadiine
and using the 128 for my N3ds XL
guess i could use it for the switch i just don't think 128gb is enough
too bad i fucked up my amazon card application and now i can't get the $70 promotion
i am waiting for prime day to makea new account to get the  $70 credit for applying
i hope the samsung 256 gb card stays at 84.00 or goes lower by then
so i can get for $14 or cheaper


----------



## SG911 (Jun 21, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> I placed my order on 6/6 and I have not receive confirmation that I am in the 2nd batch.  I only got the initial order confirmation email that said End of June.  If I get an email from them I will post an update.



Same! Still keeping an eye out for the next email.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 21, 2018)

alexj9626 said:


> Like you said, the key words are "for sure". They know next batch wont be enough to fulfil the demand, unless they get an unreasonable amount of units. They know they wont get that amount, so 2nd batch is "for sure" sold out.



So the fact remains that don't know how many they are getting then (as they stated) as they are being safe by starting a 3rd batch and if they have more units than expected, they bump you to 2nd batch. We shall wait and see.  I wonder what the cutoff date for the 2nd batch is gonna be.  I'm hoping they sort out stock and post an update this week.  Best of luck everyone!


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 21, 2018)

I wonder if MCD can at least tell us where their first batch of SX Pro's are at? I'm guessing T-X provided all re-sellers with tracking info. Something more concrete then, "on their way" would be nice. Maybe say, "Tracking info indicates the first batch will be delivered on day X".

People in the US that ordered from SwitchSX dot com are getting their units delivered, hell, some were delivered a couple days ago yet nothing from MCD.


----------



## Drewington (Jun 21, 2018)

It’s bittersweet right now while I wait. I’m in the 2nd batch but seeing no one from the 1st batch got shipping info yet I expect to get mine in July now..

I’ll let everyone else figure out the ins and out while I’ll wait


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 21, 2018)

^lol. Maybe sx os v1.1 will drop by then.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 21, 2018)

I ordered on 6/6 and I emailed them 1 hour ago to ask which batch I am in and approximately when I can expect to receive it. They responded just now with the following text:

*2nd batch
we dont have an exact date yet
we are hoping they will ship to us this weekend
*
So I gather if they receive it this weekend I can expect it next week? Hmmm  We will see.


----------



## alepman90 (Jun 21, 2018)

Been busy with PS4 and forgot my order, at this point i regret even buying Switch. Collecting dust since SMO


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 21, 2018)

They updated their site;
1st batch is already sold out - They have been sent to us, the tracking is live, it will be in the US very soon. Please be patient
2nd batch is sold out - and we will have the stock sent this weekend (23rd of June) We don't know exactly how big the shipment will be yet but we will by the weekend and will contact everyone on the weekend that got in. Do not email before asking please, it is just slowing us down.
3rd batch is open and we are taking orders for this hopefully it will just be a week after the 2nd batch

They are doing a great job of keeping us all updated, even if each one of their buyers are not getting individual updates. I'd buy from them again.


----------



## carlito1095t (Jun 21, 2018)

Also got the e-mail saying it'll ship to me by the 22nd. Hopefully it does by then. If not I'll just demo it using the cracked version, which will probably be out by then considering the progress being done.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 21, 2018)

carlito1095t said:


> Also got the e-mail saying it'll ship to me by the 22nd. Hopefully it does by then. If not I'll just demo it using the cracked version, which will probably be out by then considering the progress being done.



I'm in the first batch (and got that email) but never received any emails since, saying my order will be to me by the 22nd.

Their web page is odd:

"1st batch is already sold out - They have been sent to us, the tracking is live, it will be in the US very soon. Please be patient"

What tracking is live? Where's the tracking info? I don't understand why they can't post something that shows us where their package is that's coming in from T-X.

Why has another US re-seller (SwitchSX) shipped product to people already and MCD doesn't even have the package from T-X yet?!?

"2nd batch is sold out - and we will have the stock sent this weekend (23rd of June) We don't know exactly how big the shipment will be yet but we will by the weekend and will contact everyone on the weekend that got in. Do not email before asking please, it is just slowing us down."

"Sent this weekend", does that mean sent from T-X? Sent out to customers?

If they mean "sent to customers", how can they say their second batch of chips will be sent to customers on the 23rd but people in the first batch don't have anything yet??? Or do they mean that on June 23rd, THAT is when the package will arrive and all first batch orders will be sent out?


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 21, 2018)

I understand it to mean second batch will be sent to them from china on june 23 so week after that they should  start shipping to customers.


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 21, 2018)

Modchipsdirect sent me this when i cancelled, i asked if my refund was coming:

Yes
And if you kept your order, it would have shipped next week as  the 2nd 
batch is now shipping 
Oh well


----------



## pseudoSue (Jun 21, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> Modchipsdirect sent me this when i cancelled, i asked if my refund was coming:
> 
> Yes
> And if you kept your order, it would have shipped next week as  the 2nd
> ...



Nice to know, but I also think they might be pulling your leg. The first batch hasn't even shipped from Modchipsdirect to customers yet and those were leaving China a week ago!


----------



## Zonark (Jun 21, 2018)

pseudoSue said:


> Nice to know, but I also think they might be pulling your leg. The first batch hasn't even shipped from Modchipsdirect to customers yet and those were leaving China a week ago!


 I agree, I think they are pulling your leg. I ordered mine the 20th of May and haven’t gotten a tracking number yet but I understand it could be having customs issues, but I thought that was why they were pulling them from their packages to ship. I’m in the first batch as well


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 21, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> Modchipsdirect sent me this when i cancelled, i asked if my refund was coming:
> 
> Yes
> And if you kept your order, it would have shipped next week as  the 2nd
> ...



So I can expect my chip NEXT week. A week after other US based sellers have already sent out their products to customers. Lame. This will be the last time I use them for anything. Tempted to cancel as well.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Zonark said:


> I agree, I think they are pulling your leg. I ordered mine the 20th of May and haven’t gotten a tracking number yet but I understand it could be having customs issues, but I thought that was why they were pulling them from their packages to ship. I’m in the first batch as well



SwitchSX didn't have customs issues. And if that's the case, they should notify their customers. No way in hell T-X sent these out to re-sellers via surface ship. From the sounds of it, they were sent out via airmail as a lot of re-sellers were shipping them to customers a couple days after T-X released them.

Either MCD is wholly inept or something shady is going on.


----------



## Altina (Jun 21, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> So I can expect my chip NEXT week. A week after other US based sellers have already sent out their products to customers. Lame. This will be the last time I use them for anything. Tempted to cancel as well.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Supposedly the owner of SwitchSX went to the factory in Taiwan to pick up their shipment personally, hence why the people that ordered from them got it so quickly.


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Jun 21, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> Either MCD is wholly inept or something shady is going on.


I've ordered dozens of modchips and flashcards from MCD. I have never had an issue with them, but I've never ordered anything on pre-order before. Usually they already have it in stock.

I do find it odd that I haven't received any info from them about my order, considering I ordered it on 5/18/2018 and have a pretty decent repertoire with them. Having lived in the state they ship from (Michigan), they were always my go-to people for chips and carts. And since I now live in Indiana, they've still been my go-to for these items. Hell, just recently I got a 3DS B9S kit from them no problem so I can give it to a friend.

I just don't get it.


----------



## Altina (Jun 21, 2018)

They’ve updated on their product page saying first batch should arrive by the weekend, and they’ll have it pack and ship and a tracking number next week.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 21, 2018)

bobdamnit said:


> ... I just don't get it.



I'm sure once they receive them they will process orders quickly as they are reputable. It's just a matter of them actually receiving the stock.  The waiting sucks especially when others already have theirs.. I know. But we deal.


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Jun 21, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> I'm sure once they receive them they will process orders quickly as they are reputable. It's just a matter of them actually receiving the stock.  The waiting sucks especially when others already have theirs.. I know. But we deal.


Yeah, I know. I just wish they would be a little more transparent with their customers. At least let us know that they don't have it yet.


----------



## alepman90 (Jun 21, 2018)

Eh i miss Realhotstuff.com days, ships faster than Amazon prime


----------



## SaggyBeans (Jun 21, 2018)

I think you guys just need to be patient and read the sx pro page on their site.. they ARE giving updates and do you really expect a play-by-play? They will send them out when they get them but until then you’re all just pissing them off by ordering and then canceling your orders... if I were them I wouldn’t even give refunds as I’m sure this is creating an unnecessary accounting mess. I’m sure they’re also getting 2,000+ emails from people asking the same crap that is on the sx pro page and wasting their time. I know everyone is excited but you have no choice but wait patiently, things take time including sending packages across the globe, packaging, addressing, tracking, shipping and dealing with cancelations/emails on top of it. I don’t mean to sound harsh but it’s the honest truth.


----------



## magico29 (Jun 21, 2018)

freeza said:


> I was too late in ordering to be in the first batch but has anyone else that ordered from modchipsdirect got tracking?
> 
> Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk


first batch and not tracking info yet baby.


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 21, 2018)

I am waiting my pro tx sx, I was planning to get a sx os additional but it would be wasted if the dongle doesnt create a license file, I know the code is is the dongle but if a license file is created linking it to a console I could still use the dongle and sell the os that came with the dongle ro recover my money but I havent had a pro user confirm how it works


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 21, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> So I can expect my chip NEXT week. A week after other US based sellers have already sent out their products to customers. Lame. This will be the last time I use them for anything. Tempted to cancel as well.



If you aren't in the first batch i'd say no you cant expect your cheap next week.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 21, 2018)

Everybody needs to be patient. It was shipped out of china 6 days ago. Have you you ever bought anything that's shipped from China? it takes a lot longer than 6 days to reach the US. They haven't received it and thus haven't started shipping. Instead of complaining about MDC pray it doesn't get held up in customs.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 21, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> Everybody needs to be patient. It was shipped out of china 6 days ago. Have you you ever bought anything that's shipped from China? it takes a lot longer than 6 days to reach the US. They haven't received it and thus haven't started shipping. Instead of complaining about MDC pray it doesn't get held up in customs.




According to this guy, it most likely did get held up in customs but idk.. 

https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/grou...malink&id=2209660299050970&ref=content_filter


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 21, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> According to this guy, it most likely did get held up in customs but idk..
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/grou...malink&id=2209660299050970&ref=content_filter



Link is dead.


----------



## KingMoogle (Jun 21, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> According to this guy, it most likely did get held up in customs but idk..
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/grou...malink&id=2209660299050970&ref=content_filter


"The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may be broken or expired, or you may not have permission to view this page."

Do you have a screenshot? Seems like the post is gone for me.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 22, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> Everybody needs to be patient. It was shipped out of china 6 days ago. Have you you ever bought anything that's shipped from China? it takes a lot longer than 6 days to reach the US. They haven't received it and thus haven't started shipping. Instead of complaining about MDC pray it doesn't get held up in customs.



Your theory doesn't hold a lot of water because other re-sellers (in Europe and the USA) got their stock already and shipped them out to customers.

I just wish MCD would post a screen shot of the tracking info so we all know where the package is. If it got held up in customs, they need to post that info on their page.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 22, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> Modchipsdirect sent me this when i cancelled, i asked if my refund was coming:
> 
> Yes
> And if you kept your order, it would have shipped next week as  the 2nd
> ...


I think they meant to say that the 1st batch is shipping now and the 2nd batch is shipping next week. I’ll bet they are getting a bit miffed with all the cancellations. Why can’t people wait? The os will just get better. I haven’t got mine yet and already os1.1 is out.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 22, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> I think they meant to say that the 1st batch is shipping now and the 2nd batch is shipping next week. I’ll bet they are getting a bit miffed with all the cancellations. Why can’t people wait? The os will just get better. I haven’t got mine yet and already os1.1 is out.



I'm in the first batch and no emails about my SX Pro shipping. Can't blame people for canceling. Practically all other re-sellers got their first allotment and into peoples hands. All MCD can do is update their page with useless and confusing info about when they'll be receiving/shipping the first batch.


----------



## reyjr (Jun 22, 2018)

I ordered the pro last week and obviously was late to the first batch. However, I emailed modschipdirect and asked if I can get the license for the os. They gave me the license key within a few hours and I just installed sx os myself. There’s a pdf on their website on how to do it.


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Jun 22, 2018)

reyjr said:


> I ordered the pro last week and obviously was late to the first batch. However, I emailed modschipdirect and asked if I can get the license for the os. They gave me the license key within a few hours and I just installed sx os myself. There’s a pdf on their website on how to do it.


That's fine for you. I ordered the Pro specifically for the dongle. The OS is mostly just an added benefit for me, as the dongle was/is an easy to use and carry way to send payloads without using a phone, computer, etc...

I just want the freakin dongle, damnit.


----------



## saneatsu (Jun 22, 2018)

Huh that’s strange I got an email saying I’m in the first batch so hopefully I’ll get my shipping info soon.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 22, 2018)

reyjr said:


> I ordered the pro last week and obviously was late to the first batch. However, I emailed modschipdirect and asked if I can get the license for the os. They gave me the license key within a few hours and I just installed sx os myself. There’s a pdf on their website on how to do it.



I have to call BS on this. On their page, regarding the SX Pro, it specifically states the following: "*The SX OS License is embedded on the SX pro. You will NOT get an email from us with a code."*


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 22, 2018)

saneatsu said:


> Huh that’s strange I got an email saying I’m in the first batch so hopefully I’ll get my shipping info soon.


perhaps someone cancelled and youre next in line.


----------



## reyjr (Jun 22, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> I have to call BS on this. On their page, regarding the SX Pro, it specifically states the following: "*The SX OS License is embedded on the SX pro. You will NOT get an email from us with a code."*



Call bs all you like, they sent it to me Tuesday.


----------



## F34R (Jun 22, 2018)

Patience is key.  Ordered the second it was available to pre-order, no shipping info.  I'll hold out.  I have 60+ games to play and the second Switch is just sitting in the original box.  As long as it gets here in a reasonable time, I'm good.


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Jun 22, 2018)

Good news! They've updated the Pro info. It now reads:



> 1st batch is already sold out - They have been sent to us, the tracking is live, it will be in the US by the weekend. Please be patient as we pack and send orders. Tracking will be emailed next week.



So, hopefully soon!


----------



## solitaire4eva (Jun 22, 2018)

reyjr said:


> Call bs all you like, they sent it to me Tuesday.



Wait so they gave you the license to the dongle that you haven't received yet?


----------



## reyjr (Jun 22, 2018)

solitaire4eva said:


> Wait so they gave you the license to the dongle that you haven't received yet?



Ya, you don’t need the dongle to install the os. It just makes it more convenient.


----------



## solitaire4eva (Jun 22, 2018)

reyjr said:


> Ya, you don’t need the dongle to install the os. It just makes it more convenient.



Thanks I have the regular license but I could've sworn I read the License is embedded in the dongle with the pro. If not that mean the dongles can be sold to people who just bought the License.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 22, 2018)

KingMoogle said:


> "The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may be broken or expired, or you may not have permission to view this page."
> 
> Do you have a screenshot? Seems like the post is gone for me.



Looks like you have to join the fb group "Switch USA Fans" to see it. But this is what someone wrote.  

"FYI anyone who ordered from modchipsdirect, their shipment got held up in customs. The ETA for them receiving the SX Pro is tomorrow. We will receive our tracking numbers early next week. In other words buy an OS now and get your pro later. Lol"

IDK how he knows it got held up, but nevertheless I am just passing on what I came across.


----------



## KingMoogle (Jun 22, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> Looks like you have to join the fb group "Switch USA Fans" to see it. But this is what someone wrote.
> 
> "FYI anyone who ordered from modchipsdirect, their shipment got held up in customs. The ETA for them receiving the SX Pro is tomorrow. We will receive our tracking numbers early next week. In other words buy an OS now and get your pro later. Lol"
> 
> IDK how he knows it got held up, but nevertheless I am just passing on what I came across.



I can believe that, it would make sense for the delays everyone is having while everyone is getting OS codes right away.


----------



## three (Jun 22, 2018)

hey guys modchips replied to the whole get SX pro licence code

imgur / YpIAMTz.png


----------



## freeza (Jun 22, 2018)

three said:


> hey guys modchips replied to the whole get SX pro licence code
> 
> imgur / YpIAMTz.png


Hahahaha outed!

Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 22, 2018)

They finally responded to my question about shipping since I hadn't heard anything from the email they sent out.

I got back and I will copy and paste it.

9:03pm EST
We get stock tomorrow
trackign numbers early next week
thanks


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2018)

three said:


> hey guys modchips replied to the whole get SX pro licence code
> 
> imgur / YpIAMTz.png


It's a good thing that you posted this. I just about sent an email in, hahaha.



here's the image embedded if anyone wants it:


Spoiler


----------



## eureca (Jun 22, 2018)

Artwebb said:


> They finally responded to my question about shipping since I hadn't heard anything from the email they sent out.
> 
> I got back and I will copy and paste it.
> 
> ...



Nice to get some info. I know I shouldn't be so impatient, but I get the feeling that the OS will be cracked anyways before I even get it. Would have been nice to get it before then. If they do send it early next week I may not even get it till the following week since I am in California. I would hope early next week means Monday so I may possibly get it before July.

Will be nice to have the dongle regardless.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 22, 2018)

I sent this out last night after seeing the post about getting a code.  They confirmed an sx pro order can be converted to an sx os order and they will refund the difference.  Now that there is clarity on the matter, there is no need to email them regarding this anymore unless you want to convert your order.


----------



## jdubs31 (Jun 22, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> for 1: because modchipsdirect is just leaving us hanging and barely saying anything.
> for 2: we paid premium and now sx os is live.... feeling a little screwed. even tho ill proly wait anyways.
> for 3: no one said we expect them to be magically in stock and shipped. we just dont want to get screwed out of money either.
> 4: this is our place to talk about modchipsdirect shipping to us. so let us talk.



....Boom


----------



## Alec (Jun 22, 2018)

Honestly I'm kind of thankful for the delay. My console would probably be banned like some of these other early-adopters.


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Jun 22, 2018)

Alec said:


> Honestly I'm kind of thankful for the delay. My console would probably be banned like some of these other early-adopters.


Not mine. I only want the dongle for homebrew. I don't even want the OS, but as you can't just buy the dongle...

Mobile emulators in HD would be fantastic.


----------



## alepman90 (Jun 22, 2018)

Hope the plane arrives safely,concerns


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 22, 2018)

alepman90 said:


> Hope the plane arrives safely,concerns


yeah I hope the box containing the dongles has a parachute just in case.


----------



## Zonark (Jun 22, 2018)

Looking forward to this getting here apparently it’s supposed to arrive this weekend. They should start shipping early next week


----------



## eureca (Jun 23, 2018)

Update on the SX Pro order page about 

Batch 1 --

*We have them now*. Please be patient as we pack and send orders. Tracking will be emailed next week. Emailing us and asking for tracking actually slows us down and it can in no way speed up your order. 

Batch 2 --

2nd batch is sold out - *and we will have the stock sent on Tuesday according to the team (26rd of June)* We don't know exactly how big the shipment will be yet but we will by the time its shipped and will contact everyone on the that got in. Do not email before asking please, it is just slowing us down.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 23, 2018)

“Emailing us and asking for tracking actually slows us down and it can in no way speed up your order”

Don’t be worried if you get no reply. They busy af.


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 23, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> “Emailing us and asking for tracking actually slows us down and it can in no way speed up your order”
> 
> Don’t be worried if you get no reply. They busy af.



Spell check must slow them down too since my email yesterday said "trackign" lol


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 23, 2018)

They must be busy and mad at us i preordered on the sixth of june i emailed them once to ask my batch no reply waited a few days emailed them two days ago got a reply back with just the number 2 kinda rude but i hope it means i am in the first bunch of batch two that doesnt seep into batch three im also kind of mad that they didnt want to do the os at first but now with their pricing the dongle and jig are valued at 5 dollars


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 23, 2018)

Scottla94 said:


> They must be busy and mad at us i preordered on the sixth of june i emailed them once to ask my batch no reply waited a few days emailed them two days ago got a reply back with just the number 2 kinda rude but i hope it means i am in the first bunch of batch two that doesnt seep into batch three im also kind of mad that they didnt want to do the os at first but now with their pricing the dongle and jig are valued at 5 dollars



I pre-ordered on May 20th. Im in the first batch. Still waiting on tracking info but looks like next week going by the non spell checked email.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 23, 2018)

Artwebb said:


> I pre-ordered on May 20th. Im in the first batch. Still waiting on tracking info but looks like next week going by the non spell checked email.



Mine only had 2 thats it but they said they have batch one on site so kudos enjoy it


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 23, 2018)

I ordered on 5/18 and I'm glad they finally got them. Just be patient guys it's worth the wait.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 23, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I ordered on 5/18 and I'm glad they finally got them. Just be patient guys it's worth the wait.



Almost lol i really wanted to play la noir and wolfenstein comes out soon but im betting cart 2


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Jun 23, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I ordered on 5/18 and I'm glad they finally got them. Just be patient guys it's worth the wait.


Same date I ordered mine. I got impatient and borrowed my wife's PC and am now attempting to load up hekate-ipl. Apparently my jig is trash though because it isn't working. Probably end up using a safety pin.

So, another reason to wish they'd hurry up and ship my order. I need a new jig.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 23, 2018)

Scottla94 said:


> Almost lol i really wanted to play la noir and wolfenstein comes out soon but im betting cart 2


honestly you don't get a nintendo to play those games lol. Have them both of them on my computer. give me first party all day.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 23, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> honestly you don't get a nintendo to play those games lol. Have them both of them on my computer. give me first party all day.



I have a old ass laptop poor as hell so for me its fine to get it on switch i cant afford a new laptop ps4 or xbox i only have a switch because im a rabid zelda fan so for me to play otherthings its a bonus


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 23, 2018)

Scottla94 said:


> Mine only had 2 thats it but they said they have batch one on site so kudos enjoy it



Look at what your status says ? 

Mine says *Status*: SX PRO Batch #1 Orders


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 23, 2018)

Scottla94 said:


> I have a old ass laptop poor as hell so for me its fine to get it on switch i cant afford a new laptop ps4 or xbox i only have a switch because im a rabid zelda fan so for me to play otherthings its a bonus


in your case it makes sense.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 23, 2018)

Artwebb said:


> Look at what your status says ?
> 
> Mine says *Status*: SX PRO Batch #1 Orders



Im just going by email my gf ordered it sent emails i cant access status and she isnt tech savvy


----------



## weatMod (Jun 23, 2018)

n


comput3rus3r said:


> yeah I hope the box containing the dongles has a parachute just in case.


not to worry each SX pro  is IP69k rated and has built in GPS tracking chip and self inflating life raft


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 23, 2018)

Scottla94 said:


> Im just going by email my gf ordered it sent emails i cant access status and she isnt tech savvy



She's not tech savvy enough to login to the account and read the status ? lol


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 23, 2018)

Artwebb said:


> She's not tech savvy enough to login to the account and read the status ? lol



Im guesding no if i have to put in her wifi password for her


----------



## weatMod (Jun 23, 2018)

eureca said:


> Update on the SX Pro order page about
> 
> Batch 1 --
> 
> ...


"*and we will have the stock sent on Tuesday according to the team (26rd of June)"

extremely vague *

i am guessing that this means the shipment will be getting a shipping label created in China on that day and that the Chinese will actually be mailing them out a week later to MCD, then it will take god only knows how long to  get to MCD from China hopefully no extra delays from  customs
i am going estimate  2nd week in August for 2nd batch
seriously though i woulnd  expect 2 weeks from China to MCD starting on the  26th'
and about a week from MCD to US customers so i would say  3rd week of July

EDIT: looks like if they have  1st batch now  and that they won't be able to provide tracking for another week
that they are very busy and will take a week to get the orders ready to ship once they receive the product
so 1st week of August is my  ETA for 2nd batch


----------



## cantrollmyrs (Jun 23, 2018)

Xbox one first gen is cheap



Scottla94 said:


> I have a old ass laptop poor as hell so for me its fine to get it on switch i cant afford a new laptop ps4 or xbox i only have a switch because im a rabid zelda fan so for me to play otherthings its a bonus


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 23, 2018)

cantrollmyrs said:


> Xbox one first gen is cheap



Well to be frank i only gett 300 a month in disability so not so cheap


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 23, 2018)

weatMod said:


> "*and we will have the stock sent on Tuesday according to the team (26rd of June)"
> 
> extremely vague *
> 
> ...



Yah and whatever the hell a 26rd is. That sure isn't sounding like its coming from Michigan.


----------



## alepman90 (Jun 23, 2018)

Guys stop bothering them, most be tough applying TX trademark stickers on that tiny dongle


----------



## ModChipsDirect (Jun 23, 2018)

Artwebb said:


> Yah and whatever the hell a 26rd is. That sure isn't sounding like its coming from Michigan.



It was the 23rd
Then the team emailed and said it changed to 26th
So I changed the website, but forget to change the last to characters after the number
My bad. This doesn't mean that items have magically been teleported from the US back to some country that doesn't know how to spell. It just means I am lacking sleep.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 23, 2018)

alepman90 said:


> Guys stop bothering them, most be tough applying TX trademark stickers on that tiny dongle


looks like they are printed on
 this is the only one i have seen in the wild though

seriously how did this mumbling  fuck get his 1st
they sure picked some real winners for  "reviewers"


what is this even? definitely not a review
anyone  here could have done a better job


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 23, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> It was the 23rd
> Then the team emailed and said it changed to 26th
> So I changed the website, but forget to change the last to characters after the number
> My bad. This doesn't mean that items have magically been teleported from the US back to some country that doesn't know how to spell. It just means I am lacking sleep.



So if its just you you just replied 2 to an email

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ModChipsDirect said:


> It was the 23rd
> Then the team emailed and said it changed to 26th
> So I changed the website, but forget to change the last to characters after the number
> My bad. This doesn't mean that items have magically been teleported from the US back to some country that doesn't know how to spell. It just means I am lacking sleep.



And if you are them or a rep you got greedy real quick seeing the profit from licenses you are filth


----------



## EonFenix (Jun 23, 2018)

i preordered sometime in may when the site was first confirmed to start selling them. Painfully waiting sucks!!


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 23, 2018)

EonFenix said:


> i preordered sometime in may when the site was first confirmed to start selling them. Painfully waiting sucks!!


it does and kinda makes me want to trade in my pro for the os key just so i can have it all ready and the worst part about me waiting is me being in the 2nd batch and seems like its gonna be a good long wile if i set and wait on it.


----------



## SG911 (Jun 23, 2018)

At this point i feel like they're just getting super annoyed with all the emails. Seems like a bunch of younger teens who don't know how to wait. That or don't know how this stuff works & how long it takes, wait time is nothing since i usually buy stuff from overseas most of the time.


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm gonna trade in my pro i think for the os key and have them refund me the difference on price because i could be playing mario kart right now lol.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 23, 2018)

leerpsp said:


> I'm gonna trade in my pro i think for the os key and have them refund me the difference on price because i could be playing mario kart right now lol.



5 bucks unless they refund the shipping


----------



## EonFenix (Jun 23, 2018)

leerpsp said:


> I'm gonna trade in my pro i think for the os key and have them refund me the difference on price because i could be playing mario kart right now lol.


Im trying to run MK in layeredfs havent found any suitable donors yet. But i have played bayonetta2, pokken, and one piece


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 23, 2018)

EonFenix said:


> Im trying to run MK in layeredfs havent found any suitable donors yet. But i have played bayonetta2, pokken, and one piece


I used layeredfs but still is a lot of games i can not play and would love the ease of using the sx os.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scottla94 said:


> 5 bucks unless they refund the shipping


should be $10.49 as i should get the shipping back because i'm not getting anything shipped to me and there should not be a card fee of 7% i would not think if they are only refunded the difference.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



leerpsp said:


> I used layeredfs but still is a lot of games i can not play and would love the ease of using the sx os.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


although I don't know if i would get the key tonight though if i did it.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 23, 2018)

leerpsp said:


> I used layeredfs but still is a lot of games i can not play and would love the ease of using the sx os.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 23, 2018)

think you forgot to type there.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 23, 2018)

leerpsp said:


> think you forgot to type there.



Might have lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scottla94 said:


> Might have lol



If the modchipdirect moron had any sence and time he would dump the orders from first batch refund customers make a new sight to make more money from the stock he may have i mean he is obviously cash poor looking for an angle any big retailer puts a presale on credit hold they took our money to pay his wholesale fee kept his profit


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 23, 2018)

Scottla94 said:


> Might have lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


it would work out better for him doing it that way. I did send a message to switch to the os over the pro but then it says they will message back with in 24h not counting weekends so that kinda sucks harder in a way...


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 23, 2018)

Artwebb said:


> She's not tech savvy enough to login to the account and read the status ? lol


i purchased as a guest and i cant log back in. im just sitting tight until i get mine


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 23, 2018)

leerpsp said:


> it would work out better for him doing it that way. I did send a message to switch to the os over the pro but then it says they will message back with in 24h not counting weekends so that kinda sucks harder in a way...



Alot better i hope he she they dont read this and take my advice but as long as its a full refund i dont think they broke the law


----------



## mbze430 (Jun 23, 2018)

I ordered my SX Pro on 6/2 and no email. Not even sure I am on the 1st batch or 2nd....

Instead of waiting I decided to order the SX OS.  The guy emails me and say my card won't go through (because they charge international instead of US).  He tells me if I can clear it up within 30mins he would send me a code right away.  Did it in 20mins and send him an email and never got my SX OS License code either.  Feeling being scammed

I attached a screenshot of the email in my post.


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 23, 2018)

mbze430 said:


> I ordered my SX Pro on 6/2 and no email. Not even sure I am on the 1st batch or 2nd....
> 
> Instead of waiting I decided to order the SX OS.  The guy emails me and say my card won't go through (because they charge international instead of US).  He tells me if I can clear it up within 30mins he would send me a code right away.  Did it in 20mins and send him an email and never got my SX OS License code either.  Feeling being scammed


I traded my pro order in for a key from the guy and after about an hour or 2 something like that did not keep track of time he emailed me my code and i'm using my sx os now! but I don't know if i will be refunded the shipping and stuff seeing as i was charged for the pro because it has yet to show up on the card.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mbze430 said:


> I ordered my SX Pro on 6/2 and no email. Not even sure I am on the 1st batch or 2nd....
> 
> Instead of waiting I decided to order the SX OS.  The guy emails me and say my card won't go through (because they charge international instead of US).  He tells me if I can clear it up within 30mins he would send me a code right away.  Did it in 20mins and send him an email and never got my SX OS License code either.  Feeling being scammed
> 
> I attached a screenshot of the email in my post.


also email him back and let him know you got it worked out and he has the money now.


----------



## mbze430 (Jun 23, 2018)

leerpsp said:


> I traded my pro order in for a key from the guy and after about an hour or 2 something like that did not keep track of time he emailed me my code and i'm using my sx os now! but I don't know if i will be refunded the shipping and stuff seeing as i was charged for the pro because it has yet to show up on the card.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



at this point I am not too worried about my SX Pro purchased, because most likely it will get blocked again since my credit card always block international purchases and require me to phone in anyway.

I just don't like that fact the guy tells me I would get my code 30mins and doesn't come through.  Like I said I finished my call with my CC within 20mins and emailed him


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 23, 2018)

mbze430 said:


> at this point I am not too worried about my SX Pro purchased, because most likely it will get blocked again since my credit card always block international purchases and require me to phone in anyway.
> 
> I just don't like that fact the guy tells me I would get my code 30mins and doesn't come through.


ya he says that but prob has not got back to your email (there are a lot of people emailing him) but if you did order it and got him the money he will get the code to you that i can tell you 100%.


----------



## nero99 (Jun 23, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I emailed them and they said the shipment was still in the air. They haven't gotten it from china yet. They expect it either late this week or early next week and  that's when they'll start shipping


strange that they haven't got the shipment yet. yet my pro from china just passed customs today


----------



## KingMoogle (Jun 23, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> It was the 23rd
> Then the team emailed and said it changed to 26th
> So I changed the website, but forget to change the last to characters after the number
> My bad. This doesn't mean that items have magically been teleported from the US back to some country that doesn't know how to spell. It just means I am lacking sleep.



That's completely understandable.
You're doing a great job.

Keep up the great work, thanks for keeping everyone updated on the site and gbatemp.

- First time buyer and I'm looking forward to buying from ModChipsDirect again!


----------



## mikexd (Jun 23, 2018)

So far I have ordered 2 SX OS licenses and all good! I received them like in 8 hours, the most.


----------



## nero99 (Jun 23, 2018)

leerpsp said:


> it does and kinda makes me want to trade in my pro for the os key just so i can have it all ready and the worst part about me waiting is me being in the 2nd batch and seems like its gonna be a good long wile if i set and wait on it.


remember to check my pro give away thread if you havent entered yet. My give away unit delivers monday-tuesday this coming week. Who ever I choose will get it with 2-3 day shipping from USPS


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 23, 2018)

nero99 said:


> remember to check my pro give away thread if you havent entered yet. My give away unit delivers monday-tuesday this coming week. Who ever I choose will get it with 2-3 day shipping from USPS


I did i'm on page 3


----------



## mbze430 (Jun 23, 2018)

Woke up this morning and my SXOS License code was in my inbox. So I finally did get my code but after 6+ hours as the email came to me at around 6:30am EST


----------



## alexj9626 (Jun 23, 2018)

So they said today they would know how big second batch is. Im waiting for confirmation to know if im in. Third batch is a long wait.

I ordered like 2 weeks ago so i have high hopes to be on second batch.


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 23, 2018)

alexj9626 said:


> So they said today they would know how big second batch is. Im waiting for confirmation to know if im in. Third batch is a long wait.
> 
> I ordered like 2 weeks ago so i have high hopes to be on second batch.


they changed it to the 26th. that is why I traded mine for the key.


----------



## BlueCrimsonX (Jun 23, 2018)

I got this from them


----------



## alexj9626 (Jun 23, 2018)

leerpsp said:


> they changed it to the 26th. that is why I traded mine for the key.



I thought they would know by this weekend how big would be and it would be sent on the 26.

So i guess we have to wait a little more.

Do you think is worth getting the key/license? How often you find yourself turning off the console?

I think if im on the 3rd batch i would change my order. Getting the pro would be like a month from now.




BlueCrimsonX said:


> I got this from them



Oh so you placed your order on the 11th? Thats good to know, cause i did mine next day, the 12 of this month, so i guess is likely i would get second batch... I hope.


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 23, 2018)

alexj9626 said:


> I thought they would know by this weekend how big would be and it would be sent on the 26.
> 
> So i guess we have to wait a little more.
> 
> ...


I keep mine docked and in sleep mode when not in use and its going on day 2 like that and my switch is fine. I will only have to reboot into cfw if i run it dead why playing it or something but it only take me a few secs to boot the cfw using the pc.


----------



## Alec (Jun 23, 2018)

FWIW: I ordered on 06/04/2018, 18:47 and I'm in "SX Pro Pre-Orders" status. I haven't sent them any e-mails and haven't heard anything about what batch I'm in. I'm just waiting patiently and letting everyone else fall on the ban sword first.


----------



## alexj9626 (Jun 23, 2018)

leerpsp said:


> I keep mine docked and in sleep mode when not in use and its going on day 2 like that and my switch is fine. I will only have to reboot into cfw if i run it dead why playing it or something but it only take me a few secs to boot the cfw using the pc.



Thanks, i kinda want to play some games now, but maybe im rushing. I never turn off my Switch, like you d

Think im gonna do what i said. If im on third batch, gonna change the order.


----------



## uzi (Jun 23, 2018)

FWIW...


----------



## cantrollmyrs (Jun 23, 2018)

People can’t wait to play backups? Is it that annoying to use the cartridge?

Sense, site, and great way to burn your sites repilu



Scottla94 said:


> Might have lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...





leerpsp said:


> I keep mine docked and in sleep mode when not in use and its going on day 2 like that and my switch is fine. I will only have to reboot into cfw if i run it dead why playing it or something but it only take me a few secs to boot the cfw using the pc.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 24, 2018)

So MCD says they have the SX Pro's in stock and this weekend, will PROBABLY be packaging things up to ship out and be emailing tracking information Sunday/Monday. Anyone want to take bets if they manage to ship a single SX Pro over the next 7 days?

I'm betting that batch 1 people won't have anything for probably another 10-15 days. Minimum.


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 24, 2018)

alexj9626 said:


> Thanks, i kinda want to play some games now, but maybe im rushing. I never turn off my Switch, like you d
> 
> Think im gonna do what i said. If im on third batch, gonna change the order.


the part of me almost never turning off my switch is why i made the change for the os and plus I did save $10 not much but hey i can use it for some limited edition joy cons when Nintendo releases some.


----------



## jonesy101 (Jun 24, 2018)

For US shipping, does anyone know which type of shipping they will use (ex
 USPS Priority Mail, First Class, etc.)?


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 24, 2018)

jonesy101 said:


> For US shipping, does anyone know which type of shipping they will use (ex
> USPS Priority Mail, First Class, etc.)?


usps as far as i know unless they have faster shipping then that would cost more.


----------



## dragon_from_iso (Jun 24, 2018)

They use usps to ship


----------



## jonesy101 (Jun 24, 2018)

There are different types of USPS shipping methods.  Prioirty for example is 2-4 days.  First Class or Book Rate are slower.


----------



## hau77 (Jun 24, 2018)

still nothing here, I ordered it since 5/15


----------



## EonFenix (Jun 24, 2018)

Personally I think TX f*ed up on this one. They should’ve gave sx pro users the code in advanced and than send the dongle later really dumb for it to be tied to the dongle as the dongle is only for convenience. I also ordered in may and soon to be July now makes me want to switch to just SXOS but idk since I’m part of the 1st batch. The issue is not waiting and I don’t blame MCD but it could’ve been handled better. As I stated could’ve gave out codes first.


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 24, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> So MCD says they have the SX Pro's in stock and this weekend, will PROBABLY be packaging things up to ship out and be emailing tracking information Sunday/Monday. Anyone want to take bets if they manage to ship a single SX Pro over the next 7 days?
> 
> I'm betting that batch 1 people won't have anything for probably another 10-15 days. Minimum.



Even the slowest USPS it wouldn't take 10-15 days to go from Michigan to San Francisco



EonFenix said:


> Personally I think TX f*ed up on this one. They should’ve gave sx pro users the code in advanced and than send the dongle later really dumb for it to be tied to the dongle as the dongle is only for convenience. I also ordered in may and soon to be July now makes me want to switch to just SXOS but idk since I’m part of the 1st batch. The issue is not waiting and I don’t blame MCD but it could’ve been handled better. As I stated could’ve gave out codes first.



How did they fuck up ? Why in the hell would they given the SX Pro users the code in advance, you know how much extra work that would be on their part. When you didn't have to purchase the Pro package in the first place. You could have just gotten the OS if you wanted your OS code.


----------



## SG911 (Jun 24, 2018)

Probably not gonna happen BUT i hope they don't decide to say screw you guys & just keep the money & SX Pros lol. Cause of all of the babies crying about the delay & such. Seems like their site died again for a bit too.


----------



## ModDog (Jun 24, 2018)

SpanishGamer911 said:


> Probably not gonna happen BUT i hope they don't decide to say screw you guys & just keep the money & SX Pros lol. Cause of all of the babies crying about the delay & such.



I don't see this happening they have done a really good job on digital OS delivery.   The pro does seem slow I will admit keep hoping to see that change.  If they ran off without delivering most would dispute transaction and they would get very little in the end most likely.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 24, 2018)

jonesy101 said:


> For US shipping, does anyone know which type of shipping they will use (ex
> USPS Priority Mail, First Class, etc.)?


From their site
“
*1st Class - USPS within the US*

*COST: *$4.99 to $12.00, depending on the weight of the product(s). 95% of items is at $4.99!

*DELIVERY TIME: 1 to 5 business days *after item is dispatched. Depending on what time your order is placed it usually ships the next buiness day. Generally at the moment we charge credit cards and prepare orders around 10pm Michigan time on Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday nights. Orders on Fridays go out on Monday. Shipped from Michigan.

*TRACKING:* Customers will be notified via e-mail once their item has shipped and a seperate email with a tracking number will be sent within 24 hours. Sometimes USPS do not SCAN in the package so the status will sit at "Shipping Label created" for a couple of days. This does not mean the item has not been sent, it just means it has not been scanned at our local post office.

*SIGNATURE REQUIRED?* No, The package will be left on the property or in your mail box if no one is home unless you choose the Signature Required Service at checkout.“
Check it out.


----------



## SG911 (Jun 24, 2018)

ModDog said:


> I don't see this happening they have done a really good job on digital OS delivery.   The pro does seem slow I will admit keep hoping to see that change.  If they ran off without delivering most would dispute transaction and they would get very little in the end most likely.



Yeah the pro side seems to be going slow but that's with most of things like this. I Guess but it's not that bad people just don't know how to wait i guess.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 24, 2018)

My charge shows as game console part. Then there is a foreign transaction fee of $1.36.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 24, 2018)

spawncalibur said:


> Anyone get charged and can tell me what your credit card lists it as? There's a charge on my card that is slightly above the total order cost but I don't know if its them or not.



On my order, it comes up as 'Game Console Parts'. They charged me a few cents more than what I should have been charged but don't care. Just bothers me that my SX Pro -STILL- hasn't shipped yet. I think the next bet will be, what will happen first............ my SX Pro ships or Switch 2.0 comes out?


----------



## spawncalibur (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks, just had to make sure.


----------



## SG911 (Jun 25, 2018)

Well i'm hoping stuff gets shipped this week or something. I'm curious tho has no one at all got their SX pros? Did the 1st batch guys get theirs & 2nd batch is just waiting or no one at all?


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 25, 2018)

SpanishGamer911 said:


> Well i'm hoping stuff gets shipped this week or something. I'm curious tho has no one at all got their SX pros? Did the 1st batch guys get theirs & 2nd batch is just waiting or no one at all?



From what i read first batch is suppose to get theirs shipped this week and second batch which they dont even know how many they are getting ships from china on the 26th


----------



## alepman90 (Jun 25, 2018)

Any new updates?


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 25, 2018)

SpanishGamer911 said:


> Well i'm hoping stuff gets shipped this week or something. I'm curious tho has no one at all got their SX pros? Did the 1st batch guys get theirs & 2nd batch is just waiting or no one at all?



Yah no first batch have had theirs shipped yet. Ideally starting tomorrow but who knows depends how many people they have to get the orders ready I guess.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 25, 2018)

1st batchers should be getting an email this week about shipping. Said it on their site.


----------



## SG911 (Jun 25, 2018)

Well as long as i get mine before the year ends lol. Been seeing a lot of people complaining left & right, MCD seemed like a good site & it's my 1st time using them but they had the cheapest price USA wise. Guess we'll see what happens. People just need to learn to wait.


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 25, 2018)

Yep still no email or update to my order. 1:44pm est now.


----------



## alepman90 (Jun 25, 2018)

be patient guys, Russians are targeting international flights


----------



## Swan1360 (Jun 25, 2018)

Waiting  was really hoping to wake up seeing shipping info


----------



## hau77 (Jun 25, 2018)

i'm losing my patience, lol


----------



## pseudoSue (Jun 25, 2018)

With batch 1 still not shipping from their place in Michigan to customers, I am going to push back my estimate for my batch 2. Ship from China (supposedly) tomorrow. Add a week for that. Could be longer if it gets stuck in customs like (rumored) batch 1. So July 3 at the earliest. July 4 is a US holiday and it sounds like they don't work weekends. Holiday on 4th, probably lots of people taking the 5th and 6th off then. 7th and 8th is a weekend. No packing up anything until Week of July 9. 1 week to box up and put in mail. July 16 start shipping to customers. 3-5 days for shipping into our hands. Late July arrival? Bummer. Especially because I ordered on May 31.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 25, 2018)

they said this week, not monday.


----------



## pseudoSue (Jun 25, 2018)

accident duplicate post. please delete (sorry)


----------



## Swan1360 (Jun 25, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> they said this week, not monday.


Well they emailed me saying last Friday they’d ship


----------



## alexj9626 (Jun 26, 2018)

So "today" they should get confirmation for second batch. Any messages yet? For me, no, but idk if im second batch.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 26, 2018)

alexj9626 said:


> So "today" they should get confirmation for second batch. Any messages yet? For me, no, but idk if im second batch.


we're all waiting patiently. I'm on first batch waiting for tracking info but I don't expect it till friday to tbh. I made a thread 1 month ago predicting that we'll be getting it in july. I guess it came true.


----------



## alexj9626 (Jun 26, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> we're all waiting patiently. I'm on first batch waiting for tracking info but I don't expect it till friday to tbh. I made a thread 1 month ago predicting that we'll be getting it in july. I guess it came true.



Yeah thing is im "second" batch (maybe third) so i just want confirmation cause they said they would confirm the 26th, but by now i know im gonna get it in like 2 weeks at least.

At this point im just thinking on getting the SX OS, but that dongle and that well made jig (not like mine, shitty 3D printer lol) makes me want to wait. Also, its kinda for the best, lot of patches and updates, by the time we get ours, the CFW should be running even smoother.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 26, 2018)

alexj9626 said:


> Yeah thing is im "second" batch (maybe third) so i just want confirmation cause they said they would confirm the 26th, but by now i know im gonna get it in like 2 weeks at least.
> 
> At this point im just thinking on getting the SX OS, but that dongle and that well made jig (not like mine, shitty 3D printer lol) makes me want to wait. Also, its kinda for the best, lot of patches and updates, by the time we get ours, the CFW should be running even smoother.


I never got a jig cuz I didn't want to mess up my rails so i'm stuck waiting regardless.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 26, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I never got a jig cuz I didn't want to mess up my rails so i'm stuck waiting regardless.



This is what I did.  Works great.


----------



## alepman90 (Jun 26, 2018)

Are we there yet?


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 26, 2018)

alepman90 said:


> Are we there yet?



Update in this thread of a recent reply from MCD according to poster.


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 26, 2018)

Still no update on the shipping for me either. 1st batch.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 27, 2018)

This is not just MDC issue, if you search around a lot of suppliers have not shipped batch 1 orders either. Seems like the most popular websites got overwhelmed with orders while the ones that only had a few were able to send out their few units to their customers. Here's one example. https://gbatemp.net/threads/shop01media-shipping-info.507756/


----------



## TheOne61 (Jun 27, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> This is not just MDC issue, if you search around a lot of suppliers have not shipped batch 1 orders either. Seems like the most popular websites got overwhelmed with orders while the ones that only had a few were able to send out their few units to their customers. Here's one example. https://gbatemp.net/threads/shop01media-shipping-info.507756/



But it seems like people on there are getting their shipping codes today, and some of them are even reporting that they can track them now. We are still waiting for MCD ...


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 27, 2018)

nevermind


----------



## TheOne61 (Jun 27, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> nevermind





MiNiMaG said:


> My order is on it's way!
> 
> Picked up by polska mail at 3 pm
> 
> ...



The last post on the page today ..


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 27, 2018)

TheOne61 said:


> The last post on the page today ..


and they're based in the UK so of course they're going to be ahead of US. We will be the last to get it.


----------



## alexj9626 (Jun 27, 2018)

> 2nd batch is sold out - and we will have the stock sent to us (from China to the US)  on Wednesday according to the team (27th of June) We don't know exactly how big the shipment will be yet but we will by the time its shipped and will contact everyone on the that got in. Do not email before asking please, it is just slowing us down.



So now they changed it to the 27th (today) so lets see. Tomorrow they gonna change it to the 28th....

Still, im in no hurry, i prefer to get it with v2.0 or something like that, with little banning risk, better performance, etc. Patience...


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 27, 2018)

alexj9626 said:


> So now they changed it to the 27th (today) so lets see. Tomorrow they gonna change it to the 28th....
> 
> Still, im in no hurry, i prefer to get it with v2.0 or something like that, with little banning risk, better performance, etc. Patience...


remember that they said "according to the team (27th of June)" That means TX is telling them that. It's out of their control.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also check this out. I've used 3ds-flashcard before and had no problems either. The only "problem" is that we're ordering a hot product right off the press.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/psa-tx-pro-from-3ds-flashcard-with-free-shipping.509258/


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 27, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> remember that they said "according to the team (27th of June)" That means TX is telling them that. It's out of their control.



*MCD updated their page. This is the e-mail I received this morning from a web page monitoring service (It looks for changes daily then notifies me)*

*Note: Yesterday it said "according to the team (26th of June)"  so idk whats going on.*

Previous text:
- we pack and send orders. Tracking will be emailed this week. Emailing
- us and asking for tracking actually slows us down and it can in no way
- speed up your order.
- 2nd batch is sold out - and we will have the stock sent on Tuesday
- according to the team (26th of June) We don't know exactly how big the
- shipment will be yet but we will by the time its shipped and will
- contact everyone on the that got in. Do not email before asking please,
- it is just slowing us down.
- 3rd batch is open and we are taking orders for this hopefully it will
- just be a week after the 2nd batch


Changed previous text into:
+ we pack and send orders. Tracking will be emailed this week.
+ 2nd batch is sold out - and we will have the stock sent to us (from
+ China to the US) on Wednesday according to the team (27th of June) We
+ don't know exactly how big the shipment will be yet but we will by the
+ time its shipped and will contact everyone on the that got in. Do not
+ email before asking please, it is just slowing us down.
+ 3rd batch and beyond is open and we are taking orders for this
+ hopefully it will just be a week after the 2nd batch


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 27, 2018)

3ds-flashcard is just now shipping to their us warehouse. Everybody just needs to keep waiting patiently. If you want to vent that's fine but don't be like that guy who thinks gbatemp staff and members are in some form of conspiracy with MDC. lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



morrison22 said:


> *MCD updated their page. This is the e-mail I received this morning from a web page monitoring service*


what service you use?


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 27, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> what service you use?



https://www.followthatpage.com/


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 27, 2018)

*
"Order ID:* #494xx
*Date Added:* 2018-05-17

Still processing....
*Order ID:* #492XX
*Date Added:* 2018-05-17

Still nothing! What the heck? : ("


This is from shop01media they still processing batch 1 orders lol


----------



## Altina (Jun 27, 2018)

They have until tomorrow night to ship it... otherwise we won’t get anything at all this week since the fulfilment center they work with doesn’t operate on Friday-Sunday.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 27, 2018)

Altina said:


> They have until tomorrow night to ship it... otherwise we won’t get anything at all this week since the fulfilment center they work with doesn’t operate on Friday-Sunday.



I read around here somewhere that they were closed on the weekend on (Sat/Sun).  It's Friday now too?


----------



## Altina (Jun 27, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> I heard they were closed on the weekend on (Sat/Sun).  It's Friday now too?



I remember someone posting under the modchipsdirect account that they only ship on Monday to Thursday.  I would like to be wrong though.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 27, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> I read around here somewhere that they were closed on the weekend on (Sat/Sun).  It's Friday now too?


*How long does it take to send out an order?*

Depending on what time your order is placed it usually ships the next buiness day. Generally at the moment we charge credit cards and prepare orders around 10pm Michigan time on Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday nights. Orders on Fridays go out on Monday. Shipped from Michigan.

Your order will stay in the order status of 'OPEN' until we charge your card, it will then go into 'PROCESSING' for a short time, and then move to  'COMPLETED'. From here you will get your tracking number within 24 hours. You will recieve an email when you place the order, when it is sent, and 1 more with the tracking. So all up usually 3 emails.


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 27, 2018)

Altina said:


> They have until tomorrow night to ship it... otherwise we won’t get anything at all this week since the fulfilment center they work with doesn’t operate on Friday-Sunday.





comput3rus3r said:


> *How long does it take to send out an order?*
> 
> Depending on what time your order is placed it usually ships the next buiness day. Generally at the moment we charge credit cards and prepare orders around 10pm Michigan time on Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday nights. Orders on Fridays go out on Monday. Shipped from Michigan.
> 
> Your order will stay in the order status of 'OPEN' until we charge your card, it will then go into 'PROCESSING' for a short time, and then move to  'COMPLETED'. From here you will get your tracking number within 24 hours. You will recieve an email when you place the order, when it is sent, and 1 more with the tracking. So all up usually 3 emails.



Yeah, I just found this too.
This is the post where MCD wrote:
"the company we use to ship orders unfortunately do not work on weekends"


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 27, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> Yeah, I just found this too.
> This is the post where MCD wrote:
> "the company we use to ship orders unfortunately do not work on weekends"



But that means they DO work on weekDAYS. And he has had the SX Pro's "in hand" since at least Thursday of last week so why weren't order shipped out Thursday night? Or Sunday night? Or Monday night? Or last night? Answer: because he doesn't have his order from T-X yet and continues to lie and stall hoping/praying they show up ASAP. I know the demand is very high and lots of vendors are waiting for their next allotment but he should have been straight up with everyone from the get go. Should have said that he's still waiting on the first shipment and not saying "they're in hand".


----------



## cantrollmyrs (Jun 27, 2018)

The annoying this is just these companies delivering false promises. We will deliver this week and then doesn’t happen.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 27, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> Yeah, I just found this too.
> This is the post where MCD wrote:
> "the company we use to ship orders unfortunately do not work on weekends"



So then does he presonally get stock and then bring it to fulfillment because from what i remember first batch was supposed to be delivered last saturday. Wow another inconsistity with them


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 27, 2018)

Scottla94 said:


> So then does he presonally get stock and then bring it to fulfillment because from what i remember first batch was supposed to be delivered last saturday. Wow another inconsistity with them



He can't ship what he doesn't have.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 27, 2018)

expect 1-2 weeks for batch 1 and 3-4 more weeks for batch 2 guys

b2 shipped June 27 from china (7-10 days) to arrive in usa
b2 packaging and placing orders (7-10days) to ship out
b2 shipping to your house or p.o. box (7-10 days) to receive

I estimate a 15-30 day wait for batch 2 on this dy June27. Anything longer than 30 days demand a full refund, no -7% bs.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 27, 2018)

gameboy said:


> expect 1-2 weeks for batch 1 and 3-4 more weeks for batch 2 guys
> 
> b2 shipped June 27 from china (7-10 days) to arrive in usa
> b2 packaging and placing orders (7-10days) to ship out
> ...



By the mcd page it should be a full refund because i think it says 7 % on in stock items

No just checked 7 % to cancel when in stock no cancellations allowed


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 27, 2018)

I feel bad for the guy but at the same time it just sucks.  I just wish MCD had a better customer notification system in place where buyers can at least truly know when their order will ship.  If it's unknown, say so and the harassing emails and posts will stop.

Offer the option for the customer to wait it out, offer a discount, or cancel.  As a business, when presenting a message or reply in a message or forum, type neatly and make your points clear and precise.  And for goodness sake, don't attack the customer, ever, regardless how they treat you.  (You called me a liar so I'm gonna cancel your order) neener neener neener, Seriously?  Source

Please, Basic Customer Service etiquette.  No one should have to keep checking posts on a forum to see if anyone reported receiving an e-mail from MCD with an update. Send everyone that ordered a mass e-mail and explain to them what is going on.  Otherwise this is really going to hurt future business.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 27, 2018)

gameboy said:


> expect 1-2 weeks for batch 1 and 3-4 more weeks for batch 2 guys
> 
> b2 shipped June 27 from china (7-10 days) to arrive in usa
> b2 packaging and placing orders (7-10days) to ship out
> ...



The problem with your timetable is that batch 1 people were told the item has been "in hand" for 7 days now yet not a single one has shipped. Once the SX Pro's arrive at MCD headquarters, they apparently sit there for some random number of weeks before they'll ship. Batch order 2 shipped from China on the 26th or 27th (but seeing as how MCD has been caught lying more than once now, don't assume that June 26/27 ship date is accurate) and lets say it takes 10 days to get to the USA. It will sit at MCD for at least 7 days, probably more, before the fulfillment center gets them and since they don't work on days of the week that end in 'y', there is no way of know if/when you'll get your order.

Cancel your order and move on.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



morrison22 said:


> I feel bad for the guy but at the same time it just sucks.  I just wish MCD had a better customer notification system in place where buyers can at least truly know when their order will ship.  If it's unknown, say so and the hate emails and posts will stop.
> 
> Offer the option for the customer to wait it out, offer a discount, or cancel.  As a business, when presenting a message or reply in a message or forum, type neatly and make your points clear and precise.  And for goodness sake, don't attack the customer, ever, regardless how they treat you.  (You called me a liar so I'm gonna cancel your order) neener neener neener, Seriously?  Source
> 
> Please, Basic Customer Service etiquette.  No one should have to keep checking posts on a forum to see if anyone reported receiving an e-mail from MCD with an update. Send everyone that ordered a mass e-mail and them what is going on.  Otherwise this is really going to hurt future business.



To make up for the lies, when batch 1 actually arrives (and it hasn't yet), he should overnight all the packages for free.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 27, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> The problem with your timetable is that batch 1 people were told the item has been "in hand" for 7 days now yet not a single one has shipped. Once the SX Pro's arrive at MCD headquarters, they apparently sit there for some random number of weeks before they'll ship. Batch order 2 shipped from China on the 26th or 27th (but seeing as how MCD has been caught lying more than once now, don't assume that June 26/27 ship date is accurate) and lets say it takes 10 days to get to the USA. It will sit at MCD for at least 7 days, probably more, before the fulfillment center gets them and since they don't work on days of the week that end in 'y', there is no way of know if/when you'll get your order.
> 
> Cancel your order and move on.
> 
> ...



Im starting to think about it i mean what if he does come through and you get a defective unit


----------



## gameboy (Jun 27, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> I feel bad for the guy but at the same time it just sucks.  I just wish MCD had a better customer notification system in place where buyers can at least truly know when their order will ship.  If it's unknown, say so and the hate emails and posts will stop.
> 
> Offer the option for the customer to wait it out, offer a discount, or cancel.  As a business, when presenting a message or reply in a message or forum, type neatly and make your points clear and precise.  And for goodness sake, don't attack the customer, ever, regardless how they treat you.  (You called me a liar so I'm gonna cancel your order) neener neener neener, Seriously?  Source
> 
> Please, Basic Customer Service etiquette.  No one should have to keep checking posts on a forum to see if anyone reported receiving an e-mail from MCD with an update. Send everyone that ordered a mass e-mail and them what is going on.  Otherwise this is really going to hurt future business.



the other usa companies aren't doing hot either, (from the other posts). This isn't anything new, when dstwo came out there as an impatience fiasco and when gateway came out there was another impatience fiasco


----------



## morrison22 (Jun 27, 2018)

gameboy said:


> the other usa companies aren't doing hot either, (from the other posts). This isn't anything new, when dstwo came out there as an impatience fiasco and when gateway came out there was another impatience fiasco



I believe that.  I am tempted to order another one from China and have it sent to the US.  Then see which arrives first. At least make a game of this mess.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 27, 2018)

Scottla94 said:


> Im starting to think about it i mean what if he does come through and you get a defective unit



If he does come through (isn't happening any time soon) and you need to return it because it's defective or somebody hacked your code somehow ...... I guess you'll be waiting another 2+ months for a replacement part. There are soooooooo many ways to make a generic dongle, just go that route and buy the license.

Realistically, I wouldn't be shocked if Atmosphere or ReiNX is officially released before he manages to ship a single SX Pro.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 27, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> If he does come through (isn't happening any time soon) and you need to return it because it's defective or somebody hacked your code somehow ...... I guess you'll be waiting another 2+ months for a replacement part. There are soooooooo many ways to make a generic dongle, just go that route and buy the license.
> 
> Realistically, I wouldn't be shocked if Atmosphere or ReiNX is officially released before he manages to ship a single SX Pro.



Im leaning more towards he wont even bother to replace at all let alone months


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 27, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> This is not just MDC issue, if you search around a lot of suppliers have not shipped batch 1 orders either. Seems like the most popular websites got overwhelmed with orders while the ones that only had a few were able to send out their few units to their customers. Here's one example. https://gbatemp.net/threads/shop01media-shipping-info.507756/



It's for sure a MCD issue.  They have had them in hand for 6 days.  With no update besides next week. Lol It doesn't take that long to pop them in envelopes and ship out.

And with the holiday for Canada Monday, them US on Wednesday we aren't going to get these anytime soon.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 27, 2018)

Artwebb said:


> It's for sure a MCD issue.  They have had them in hand for 6 days.  With no update besides next week. Lol It doesn't take that long to pop them in envelopes and ship out.
> 
> And with the holiday for Canada Monday, them US on Wednesday we aren't going to get these anytime soon.


resellers in uk that have had them for way longer and are still processing orders.... so I don't see what good it does to complain. I'll just keep waiting as long as it takes since i'm not going to do something stupid like cancelling. lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gene0915 said:


> If he does come through (isn't happening any time soon) and you need to return it because it's defective or somebody hacked your code somehow ...... I guess you'll be waiting another 2+ months for a replacement part. There are soooooooo many ways to make a generic dongle, just go that route and buy the license.
> 
> Realistically, I wouldn't be shocked if Atmosphere or ReiNX is officially released before he manages to ship a single SX Pro.


since you cancelled your order I guess you're going to be in the Modchipsdirect threads bickering for at least 2 more months. ROFL


----------



## gameboy (Jun 27, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> The problem with your timetable is that batch 1 people were told the item has been "in hand" for 7 days now yet not a single one has shipped. Once the SX Pro's arrive at MCD headquarters, they apparently sit there for some random number of weeks before they'll ship. Batch order 2 shipped from China on the 26th or 27th (but seeing as how MCD has been caught lying more than once now, don't assume that June 26/27 ship date is accurate) and lets say it takes 10 days to get to the USA. It will sit at MCD for at least 7 days, probably more, before the fulfillment center gets them and since they don't work on days of the week that end in 'y', there is no way of know if/when you'll get your order.
> 
> Cancel your order and move on.
> 
> ...



my 'estimated' time table. Im assuming they have to manually packed every single item of each unit plus do the shipping labels themselves. It could take WAY longer. If you've ever worked at a production factory, its not a fast and easy task. we're talking 50k+ units at a packing and shipping rate of maybe 100-300 units/hr on 5-10hr/day per person plus customer service. these dongles and flashcards arent giant businesses, these 'companies' are probably a work at home business and their 'warehouse' is most likely just a their home/storage unit.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 27, 2018)

gameboy said:


> my 'estimated' time table. Im assuming they have to manually packed every single item of each unit plus do the shipping labels themselves. It could take WAY longer. If you've ever worked at a production factory, its not a fast and easy task. we're talking 50k+ units at a packing and shipping rate of maybe 100-300 units/hr on 5-10hr/day per person plus customer service. these dongles and flashcards arent giant businesses, these 'companies' are probably a work at home business and their 'warehouse' is most likely just a their home/storage unit.



Even so, you'd have a trickle of them being sent out on a daily basis. They haven't sent a SINGLE ONE to anybody.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 27, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> Even so, you'd have a trickle of them being sent out on a daily basis. They haven't sent a SINGLE ONE to anybody.


get over it. how about you talk about where you ordered it from now and how fast that's going? are you on like batch 4? maybe Santa Claus will bring it to you.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 27, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> Even so, you'd have a trickle of them being sent out on a daily basis. They haven't sent a SINGLE ONE to anybody.





comput3rus3r said:


> get over it. how about you talk about where you ordered it from now and how fast that's going? are you on like batch 4? maybe Santa Claus will bring it to you.



i remember Gateway3ds taking even longer and then sky3ds taking long too, its how modchipsdirect took first place as being the best because their business was just better than the other companies


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 27, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> get over it. how about you talk about where you ordered it from now and how fast that's going? are you on like batch 4? maybe Santa Claus will bring it to you.



Trust me, I'm over it. I ordered from SwitchSX for Switch # 1 and since I have a second Switch, I think I'm going to build a jig and order a license for the 2nd one this weekend. I know that I'm probably part of batch 54 with SwitchSX but no big deal to me. I can wait. And before you cry about "well, why couldn't you just wait for MCD". It's not that I'm impatient, I just don't like how they're lying to people.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 27, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> I know that I'm probably part of batch 54 with SwitchSX


batch 54 mmm.. you'll get that by 2019


----------



## gameboy (Jun 27, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> Trust me, I'm over it. I ordered from SwitchSX for Switch # 1 and since I have a second Switch, I think I'm going to build a jig and order a license for the 2nd one this weekend. I know that I'm probably part of batch 54 with SwitchSX but no big deal to me. I can wait. And before you cry about "well, why couldn't you just wait for MCD". It's not that I'm impatient, I just don't like how they're lying to people.



im waiting for the first and maybe second actual banwave, could care less about mcd. I remember seeing a 'late june-early july' on their page when i ordered. i could be wrong and maybe it was just my common sense telling me thats when it actually ship because ive seen this fiasco many times before


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 27, 2018)

My issue isn't the waiting. My issue is the lack of updates. I'd much rather be told yah it's not coming till July 9th than checking and checking to see the no such update.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 27, 2018)

gameboy said:


> im waiting for the first and maybe second actual banwave, could care less about mcd. I remember seeing a 'late june-early july' on their page when i ordered. i could be wrong and maybe it was just my common sense telling me thats when it actually ship because ive seen this fiasco many times before


look at the thread i made on june 5 predicting a july 15th delivery. Looks like i was right all along.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/sx-pro-prediction.506398/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

"I for one know I won't be getting it from modchipsdirect till july something. But I'm sure people in the east will have it sooner because geography." I wrote this on June 6.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 27, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> loot at the thread i made on june 5 predicting a july 15th delivery. Looks like i was right all along.
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/sx-pro-prediction.506398/



lol i voted 'august' apparently. goes to show how impatient people are, or its their first order of a brand new modchip and dont know what to expect.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 27, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> batch 54 mmm.. you'll get that by 2019



I'll probably still get it before MCD ships their batch 1 Pro's.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 27, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> I'll probably still get it before MCD ships their batch 1 Pro's.


yeah well did you see my prediction post from june 5? I knew it was not coming till july.


----------



## Swan1360 (Jun 27, 2018)

This is what when I asked about the shipping


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 27, 2018)

Swan1360 said:


> This is what when I asked about the shipping View attachment 133554



Lip service. Even if this was true, what in the world are they doing? Holding up ALL batch 1 orders until every single kit has been assembled so they can ship them all at the same time?!? If they assembled 100 kits last Thursday night, or Sunday night, or Monday night or last night, SHIP WHAT YOU HAVE COMPLETED OUT THE DOOR WHILE YOU ASSEMBLE MORE THE NEXT NIGHT!

Since their fulfillment center doesn't work on Friday night or Saturday night, this means they have tonight and tomorrow night to start moving products to hit their "this week" deadline. They either need to start providing tracking info no later than THIS Friday morning (the 29th) or make up another excuse for the delay. I think I'm done giving them sh*t for now, don't see much point in continuing to do it. I'll be back Friday to either apologize to them or resume busting their balls.


----------



## Swan1360 (Jun 27, 2018)

I’m hoping since they’re using a fulfillment service our products are being shipping each day and modchip just doesn’t have the tracking info yet


----------



## zoogie (Jun 27, 2018)

For all the people freaking out about MCD, the first flashcard for a newly piratable device always strains the system. We're talking about mom-and-pop businesses getting slammed with 1000s of orders all at once.

I remember ordering a Gateway 3ds before it's release Aug-8-2013. It didn't show up on my doorstep until mid September. And this was with nds-card, who also has a good reputation.

This wait you're experiencing is nothing compared to that. Be patient and stop F5ing and forum ranting. Do something else to take your mind off the wait - your order will get to you.


----------



## Swan1360 (Jun 27, 2018)

zoogie said:


> For all the people freaking out about MCD, the first flashcard for a newly piratable device always strains the system. We're talking about mom-and-pop businesses getting slammed with 1000s of orders all at once.
> 
> I remember ordering a Gateway 3ds before it's release Aug-8-2013. It didn't show up on my doorstep until mid September. And this was with nds-card, who also has a good reputation.
> 
> This wait you're experiencing is nothing compared to that. Be patient and stop F5ing and forum ranting. Do something else to take your mind off the wait.


I totally agree and have been 100% respectful to them. I’m just curious about an eta since I can get a little impatient.


----------



## zoogie (Jun 27, 2018)

Swan1360 said:


> I totally agree and have been 100% respectful to them. I’m just curious about an eta since I can get a little impatient.


That's good but it's better just to also not contact them since there are 1000s of other people doing the same and it just slows them down. Just keep looking at their product page and remember it may not be updated every day. Your order will get to you.


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 27, 2018)

Atleast we all know that their lies of emailing would slow down. Since if they are using a 3rd party to package and ship. Emailing them directly wouldn't slow down anything. And any reputable company would have had extra staff on hand if the order is really that large. 

I remember when my dad worked for graphic design place and they printed pamphlets or whatever that he would bring home boxes of stuff that needed to be folded glued and repackage. And we would do it over the weekend ready to go out Monday morning.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 27, 2018)

Cancel your orders there are a couple canada sites that have stock in hand one says 80 one says 330


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 27, 2018)

Nevermind if its legit im not letting you get my pro before me


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 27, 2018)

Scottla94 said:


> Cancel your orders there are a couple canada sites that have stock in hand one says 80 one says 330



There isn't a couple of canadian re-seller sites to begin with.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jun 27, 2018)

Artwebb said:


> There isn't a couple of canadian re-seller sites to begin with.



Your right just propoganda


----------



## crstofer (Jun 27, 2018)

I received my tracking from modchipsdirect.
Games console parts...


----------



## cantrollmyrs (Jun 27, 2018)

Proof?



crstofer said:


> I received my tracking from modchipsdirect.
> Games console parts...


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 27, 2018)

After trading in my pro for my os they have still yet to have refund the difference in price after telling me they will do so. its ether he forgot (i did email him today) or they are so backlogged on emails and orders that they have not got around to it.


----------



## eureca (Jun 27, 2018)

cantrollmyrs said:


> Proof?



Someone posted proof in another thread if you missed it.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/sx-pro-from-modchipdirect.509125/page-5#post-8098851


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 28, 2018)

Holy hell I actually got a email that said my order shipped as well.  No tracking number tho lol


----------



## alexj9626 (Jun 28, 2018)

Thats great for you guys. Now i want to know about second batch. It was sent today but no information on who is in/out.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 28, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> Lip service. Even if this was true, what in the world are they doing? Holding up ALL batch 1 orders until every single kit has been assembled so they can ship them all at the same time?!? If they assembled 100 kits last Thursday night, or Sunday night, or Monday night or last night, SHIP WHAT YOU HAVE COMPLETED OUT THE DOOR WHILE YOU ASSEMBLE MORE THE NEXT NIGHT!
> 
> Since their fulfillment center doesn't work on Friday night or Saturday night, this means they have tonight and tomorrow night to start moving products to hit their "this week" deadline. They either need to start providing tracking info no later than THIS Friday morning (the 29th) or make up another excuse for the delay. I think I'm done giving them sh*t for now, don't see much point in continuing to do it. I'll be back Friday to either apologize to them or resume busting their balls.



Doing what you suggest would basically force them to admit that they completely LIED about batch numbers so MORE people would pre-order knowing that there was no chance they were going to fulfill the orders.This company is shady and good for nothing.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm going to paste this into all the threads where I badmouthed MCD.

It seems they did indeed stick to their promise of shipping the units out this week. I hereby apologize to the owner of MCD and hope everyone gets their SX Pro's in a timely manner!


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 28, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> I'm going to paste this into all the threads where I badmouthed MCD.
> 
> It seems they did indeed stick to their promise of shipping the units out this week. I hereby apologize to the owner of MCD and hope everyone gets their SX Pro's in a timely manner!


at least you're man enough to admit you were wrong.


----------



## gene0915 (Jun 28, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> at least you're man enough to admit you were wrong.



Oh I am, even it it means I won't get my SX Pro for many, many weeks now. 

Oh well, time to start bitching about slow shipping times in the 'I hate SwitchSX thread'. hahahah j/k


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 28, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> Oh I am, even it it means I won't get my SX Pro for many, many weeks now.
> 
> Oh well, time to start bitching about slow shipping times in the 'I hate SwitchSX thread'. hahahah j/k


lol I was going to say time to start blaming the mailman "i think he stole my dongle" lol


----------



## eureca (Jun 28, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> Oh I am, even it it means I won't get my SX Pro for many, many weeks now.
> 
> Oh well, time to start bitching about slow shipping times in the 'I hate SwitchSX thread'. hahahah j/k



Come on did you really cancel a batch 1 order? I thought you were lying for dramatic effect.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 28, 2018)

gene0915 said:


> I'm going to paste this into all the threads where I badmouthed MCD.
> 
> It seems they did indeed stick to their promise of shipping the units out this week. I hereby apologize to the owner of MCD and hope everyone gets their SX Pro's in a timely manner!



That still does not excuse the way they ignored emails and refused to respond to customers for weeks.


----------



## Konmon2 (Jun 28, 2018)

Maluma said:


> That still does not excuse the way they ignored emails and refused to respond to customers for weeks.


 
 I sent 1 email and got 1 answer. How many emails did you send?


----------



## Wonder_Woman_ (Jun 28, 2018)

i got my tracking today   u just need to be patient  i have bought from them  in the past never had a problem


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 28, 2018)

Wonder_Woman_ said:


> i got my tracking today   u just need to be patient  i have bought from them  in the past never had a problem



You actually got tracking ? I got an email that said my order is completed and i'll get tracking in 48 hours. And do not email for tracking before that lol I like how it said if you paid by credit card the charge will appear as Game Console Parts. Considering my card was charged about 2 weeks ago I already knew that.


----------



## Wonder_Woman_ (Jun 28, 2018)

Artwebb said:


> You actually got tracking ? I got an email that said my order is completed and i'll get tracking in 48 hours. And do not email for tracking before that lol I like how it said if you paid by credit card the charge will appear as Game Console Parts. Considering my card was charged about 2 weeks ago I already knew that.


yes i got tracking right after  that one


----------



## alexj9626 (Jun 28, 2018)

I got my confirmation for second batch.

Still, it would take more than a week to be sent to us. No worries tho, im gonna be patient for it.


----------



## freeza (Jun 28, 2018)

Just got confirmation that I'm in the second batch

Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickbo (Jun 28, 2018)

Artwebb said:


> You actually got tracking ? I got an email that said my order is completed and i'll get tracking in 48 hours. And do not email for tracking before that lol I like how it said if you paid by credit card the charge will appear as Game Console Parts. Considering my card was charged about 2 weeks ago I already knew that.


Check your promotion folder


----------



## pseudoSue (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm in batch 2! Now we hope for no shipping delays and best-case have it mid-July. A few batch 1 individuals might have their's this week!


----------



## digipimp75 (Jun 28, 2018)

Finally got the damn tracking info for my batch #1 order.   Hooray!


----------



## linuxares (Jun 28, 2018)

Mine is on it's way. The post is just slow but I got tracking so I can follow it.


----------



## TheOne61 (Jun 28, 2018)

Just got my notification that I'm in the second batch. Hoping I'll have it by mid to late July. I'm patient, I can wait. Just super excited to get it now.


----------



## crstofer (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm in  Michigan, so I RECEIVED my Pro today via USPS. THANKS @ Modchipsdirect.com


----------



## pseudoSue (Jun 28, 2018)

crstofer said:


> I'm in  Michigan, so I RECEIVED my Pro today via USPS. THANKS @ Modchipsdirect.com



Awesome news! Great to hear the product is finding its way into our hands now.


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 28, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> lol I was going to say time to start blaming the mailman "i think he stole my dongle" lol



Damn you Cliff Clavin!


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 28, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Mine is on it's way. The post is just slow but I got tracking so I can follow it.


why did you order from a US based retailer if you're in Sweden? you will have the most traveled dongle of all. China-right smack in the middle of the USA(Michigan)-Sweeden.


----------



## michigander (Jun 28, 2018)

Are there still any batches?


----------



## TheOne61 (Jun 28, 2018)

michigander said:


> Are there still any batches?



By that if you mean that if you order now, no. You'll probably have to wait on the list. I know I e-mailed them last night asking if I had made the cut for Batch 2 and had been told that I was just 3 orders outside of batch 2. He had said that if 3 people cancelled, or their payments didn't go through I would make it into the batch. So I just barely made it in because I got an e-mail this morning. I'm guessing 3 people cancelled or their payments bounced.


----------



## themyst (Jun 29, 2018)

Mine shipped yesterday. Never cried never even contacted them. It’s easier to initiate a chargeback than it is to bitch at a vendor that likely has no power over customs.


----------



## jinx10000 (Jun 29, 2018)

themyst said:


> Mine shipped yesterday. Never cried never even contacted them. It’s easier to initiate a chargeback than it is to bitch at a vendor that likely has no power over customs.



I know there were a lot of orders and no control over the delayed arrival.  I think a lot of people understood this and kept their mouth shut.  Unfortunately a tiny minority of buyers were enough to make for a really bad couple of weeks for the company.  I know I don't have the patience with people to run a business properly.  A LOT of batch 2 purchasers would have found themselves in batch 1.


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 29, 2018)

Woot some Movement on my order. Went from Michigan to Chicago to come back Canada.


----------



## hollowtip (Jun 29, 2018)

Artwebb said:


> Woot some Movement on my order. Went from Michigan to Chicago to come back Canada.



USPS shows my package will be arriving on July 2nd. I'm on the West Coast and apart of batch 1.


----------



## Altina (Jun 29, 2018)

My tracking still shows that USPS hasn’t receive the package from modchipsdirect.  Hopefully it’s just USPS forgetting to update their tracker...


----------



## Nickbo (Jun 29, 2018)

Altina said:


> My tracking still shows that USPS hasn’t receive the package from modchipsdirect.  Hopefully it’s just USPS forgetting to update their tracker...


Take the code and put it directly into usps website


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 29, 2018)

hollowtip said:


> USPS shows my package will be arriving on July 2nd. I'm on the West Coast and apart of batch 1.



I'm doubting mine makes it to me before the 3rd.  Since if not tonight Canada post is off until July 3rd.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 29, 2018)

hollowtip said:


> USPS shows my package will be arriving on July 2nd. I'm on the West Coast and apart of batch 1.


is your shipment coming straight from michigan? or does it go to another state before, say, california?


----------



## Mthodmn101 (Jun 29, 2018)

mine is supposed to arrive today


----------



## hollowtip (Jun 30, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> is your shipment coming straight from michigan? or does it go to another state before, say, california?



I have no idea. It's shipping from Michigan and it states it will arrive on the 2nd.


----------



## cantrollmyrs (Jun 30, 2018)

Arriving today in Chicago. It ships from Traverse City and ships quick, about 3 days shipping or so.


hollowtip said:


> I have no idea. It's shipping from Michigan and it states it will arrive on the 2nd.


----------



## hollowtip (Jun 30, 2018)

cantrollmyrs said:


> Arriving today in Chicago. It ships from Traverse City and ships quick, about 3 days shipping or so.



Yeah, my shipping got updated for delivery today as well even though it originally said the 2nd. I Definitely was not expecting that but this just made for an awesome Saturday.


----------



## Deletr753 (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm part of the second bash and this is what I got from them. A response to an email I send them regarding my order and not receiving an update on it. 

Thank you once again for ordering the SX Pro.

Your order will be apart of the 2nd batch that we get from the team. The package from CHINA that contains your order is on its way, we have a confirmed courier tracking number. Please note we have no control over delays, shipping times, and if the package gets stuck in customs for a couple of days. The first batch got delayed in Chinese customs for 3 days becuase of a holiday they have there. 

Please also note that we never get product packaging for our items as we have had issues before with customs delaying and sometimes seizing items simply due to a logo on the packaging. You will still get everything, just not the paper packing. 

It will take about 1 full week to get here if everything goes well. We are very hesitant to put a date on you getting a tracking number becuase people get very anxious when the date is missed. Unfortunately 4th of July is a public holiday, and the company we use to send packages doesnt send on weekend. We hope that we can get some orders out on the 6th of July, and the rest will follow in the first days of the following week. It is a large batch so not every single order can be sent on the same day. 

***Please check the product page for updates on the batch BEFORE emailing us, we simply cannot run our business efficiently if we have to update everyone everyday on the status of their order. We are here to help, but you have no idea the amount of emails we get daily saying 'What is the satus of my order'. It takes a long time to respond to each email which slows us down. If the package gets delayed we will update the page, we will not email everyone every single time there is an update***

The SX PRO is great. Many customers are ordering the SX OS off us, which is just the software. The product you ordered has the SX OS license inbuilt. We cannot email you a code as it is on your device. However if you have a way to deliver the payload through your phone/PC etc, and just want a license we are happy to CHANGE your order to this. We will just email you a code, and provide the code for just $30 USD. This means you will get a partial refund for the difference in cost ($10) + a refund on shipping since we can just email you the code. A lot of people that are tech savy have been doing this.


----------



## eureca (Jun 30, 2018)

hollowtip said:


> Yeah, my shipping got updated for delivery today as well even though it originally said the 2nd. I Definitely was not expecting that but this just made for an awesome Saturday.



Same here mines shipped from Michigan to Los Angeles on the 28th. Was expecting it Monday and thought that is pretty good. Then the tracking updated today that it is out for delivery. So 2 days all the way to LA. Definitely awesome.


----------



## Konmon2 (Jun 30, 2018)

Received mine in the seattle area today. Just booted up skyrim to test and it works perfect. Now I just need a way to update games without going online (though I might just risk the ban)


----------



## jinx10000 (Jun 30, 2018)

Mine said coming on Monday but arrived today.  I'm an hour outside of Louisville KY.


----------



## alepman90 (Jun 30, 2018)

Konmon2 said:


> Received mine in the seattle area today. Just booted up skyrim to test and it works perfect. Now I just need a way to update games without going online (though I might just risk the ban)


not realy just turn off the system then boot it regularly and update the games the official way 
already updated tones, didn't try my purchased DLC for splatoon and Botw hopefully they work on the backup


----------



## Nickbo (Jul 1, 2018)

jinx10000 said:


> Mine said coming on Monday but arrived today.  I'm an hour outside of Louisville KY.
> 
> View attachment 133993


Just came home to mine as well. I'm assuming the sticker is for the dongle?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jinx10000 said:


> Mine said coming on Monday but arrived today.  I'm an hour outside of Louisville KY.
> 
> View attachment 133993


No sure what that super tiny piece of black plastic is for yet but I just got home after bbq pool day for the kids.


----------



## hollowtip (Jul 1, 2018)

Nickbo said:


> Just came home to mine as well. I'm assuming the sticker is for the dongle?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



The super tiny black piece is the Jig you need to boot SX firmware by sliding it down the right rail on the switch console. Tested mine out today and it works perfectly. Anyone that doesn't think this is worth $40.00 is crazy.


----------



## Nickbo (Jul 1, 2018)

hollowtip said:


> The super tiny black piece is the Jig you need to boot SX firmware by sliding it down the right rail on the switch console. Tested mine out today and it works perfectly. Anyone that doesn't think this is worth $40.00 is crazy.


I mean a tinier piece. I think it's for the end of the dongle when not in use.


----------



## hollowtip (Jul 1, 2018)

ah. Yes, that's just a plastic cap that popped off the dongle during shipping.


----------



## Nickbo (Jul 1, 2018)

hollowtip said:


> ah. Yes, that's just a plastic cap that popped off the dongle during shipping.


When I first saw it I honestly panicked for a moment thinking something snapped off. Pfew.


----------



## weatMod (Jul 1, 2018)

jinx10000 said:


> Mine said coming on Monday but arrived today.  I'm an hour outside of Louisville KY.
> 
> View attachment 133993


OMG that looks so ghetto
 why is there no logo on the dongle and why does it look like it melted or something
 1st we get no packaging and now we get some generic black unbranded dongle?
weird
or is the dongle wrapped in tape or some black plastic that is covering up the logo?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nickbo said:


> Just came home to mine as well. I'm assuming the sticker is for the dongle?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


yeah that sticker looks HUGE 
it looks like it is supposed to be for the jig but it looks way too big to fit on the jig,  definitely not for the dongle
 what did MCD print these things themselves or something?


----------



## Artwebb (Jul 1, 2018)

weatMod said:


> OMG that looks so ghetto
> why is there no logo on the dongle and why does it look like it melted or something
> 1st we get no packaging and now we get some generic black unbranded dongle?
> weird
> ...



Clearly the sticker is for the dongle lol


----------



## jinx10000 (Jul 1, 2018)

weatMod said:


> OMG that looks so ghetto
> why is there no logo on the dongle and why does it look like it melted or something
> 1st we get no packaging and now we get some generic black unbranded dongle?
> weird
> or is the dongle wrapped in tape or some black plastic that is covering up the logo?



No branding other than it comes with a sticker.  The melted look is because the plastic bag it was in isn't completely clear. There is a protective cap in the end of the USB-C port.  Haven't had time to test it.  I'll need to do a NAND dump before I do anything.  Doesn't look like anything special but didn't buy it for looks.


----------



## weatMod (Jul 1, 2018)

Artwebb said:


> Clearly the sticker is for the dongle lol


the sticker in the  pic is clearly for the jig ,not the dongle
it just looks like it  is way too big to fit on the jig in the pic maybe it is just that the photo is deceiving


----------



## hollowtip (Jul 1, 2018)

weatMod said:


> the sticker in the  pic is clearly for the jig ,not the dongle
> it just looks like it  is way too big to fit on the jig in the pic maybe it is just that the photo is deceiving


You're supposed to get BOTH stickers in the shipment. One for the dongle and one for the Jig.


----------



## weatMod (Jul 1, 2018)

hollowtip said:


> You're supposed to get BOTH stickers in the shipment. One for the dongle and one for the Jig.


yeah i got that after he posted the second pic i  was  referring to the sticker pictured in the 1st photo he posted


----------



## jinx10000 (Jul 1, 2018)

weatMod said:


> the sticker in the  pic is clearly for the jig ,not the dongle
> it just looks like it  is way too big to fit on the jig in the pic maybe it is just that the photo is deceiving



Yea.  The other sticker is for the jig.  Sorry for the confusion.  Pulled it out of the box and snapped a quick picture.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 1, 2018)

*Expected Delivery by*
*SATURDAY30 JUNE2018by
8:00pm*
*didn't come  still in transit for some reason.*


----------



## Nickbo (Jul 1, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> *Expected Delivery by*
> *SATURDAY30 JUNE2018by*
> *8:00pm*
> *didn't come  still in transit for some reason.*


Where do you live ? I'm in cali. Was expected Monday but i got it today.


----------



## Artwebb (Jul 2, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> *Expected Delivery by*
> *SATURDAY30 JUNE2018by*
> *8:00pm*
> *didn't come  still in transit for some reason.*



Boo, I knew mine would take longer with the customs and Canada Day holiday. But god damn says 3-7 business days from MISSISSAUGA,ON


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2018)

Just got mine. Works good, but does have the cap whine like others have mentioned. Really like the soft plastic the dongle is using.


----------



## pseudoSue (Jul 3, 2018)

Batch 2 "good progress has been made" and on track to start shipping July 6. Fingers crossed things keep progressing well!

Here's the latest info on modchipsdirect SX Pro page: 

2nd batch is sold out - Has been sent from China to us.  Good progress has been made and we are on track to start shipping out orders on the 6th of July. 
3rd batch - is sold out. Eta for us to start shipping orders is around July 13th
4th Batch is open - There is a part shortage so batch 4 would ship around the end of July or start of August. 
We are no longer charging cards until we get confirmation your order is on our way to us. After we charge your card there is a 7% cancel fee if you want to cancel. If we don't charge your card of course there is no fee to cancel. Once your item is packed it cannot be canceled.


----------



## Artwebb (Jul 3, 2018)

Woot after a little mishap with Canada Post. Got my pro package. Will try it once I get home.


----------



## pseudoSue (Jul 4, 2018)

Update on their site for us batch 2-ers! Batch 2 definitely came in faster from China than batch 1. Good to see.

2nd batch is sold out - Has been received by us. Thursday we start packing. Friday (6th of July) we start sending out orders. We don't know if we can get all orders out on Friday, if not then it will be Monday.


----------



## Artwebb (Jul 4, 2018)

pseudoSue said:


> Update on their site for us batch 2-ers! Batch 2 definitely came in faster from China than batch 1. Good to see.
> 
> 2nd batch is sold out - Has been received by us. Thursday we start packing. Friday (6th of July) we start sending out orders. We don't know if we can get all orders out on Friday, if not then it will be Monday.



Well that's funny. Since for batch 1 they didn't work Friday-Sunday.


----------



## alexj9626 (Jul 4, 2018)

So how log it took for first batch to get the pro from the moment they started shipping? For example, if they ship my stuff friday, (6th) when would i get it?


----------



## Artwebb (Jul 4, 2018)

alexj9626 said:


> So how log it took for first batch to get the pro from the moment they started shipping? For example, if they ship my stuff friday, (6th) when would i get it?



However long a package from Michigan to Panama would take ? 

Mine shipped June 29th to Ontario Canada. I got it July 3rd but only because of Canada Day holiday.


----------



## alexj9626 (Jul 4, 2018)

Artwebb said:


> However long a package from Michigan to Panama would take ?
> 
> Mine shipped June 29th to Ontario Canada. I got it July 3rd but only because of Canada Day holiday.



Thanks! Because im from Panama i have a mail box (i think thats how is called) in Miami, so a company gives me an address and thats what i use when i buy something. For example i ordered my Pro, it would ship top Miami (thats the time im asking for, so maybe 3 or 4 days) and then it would take another 3 or 4 days to get here.


----------



## BlueCrimsonX (Jul 6, 2018)

Did any 2nd batch people get an email/tracking yet?


----------



## ModChipsDirect (Jul 6, 2018)

Tracking starts to go out today. 
I don't think all will go out in 1 day but they will be done in order. 
Thank you for your patience.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 6, 2018)

On modchipsdirect.com, they say today (Friday) and Monday will be shipping the 2nd batch. If you don’t get an email today, then maybe Monday. Their site is great at supplying updates. Go to http://www.modchipsdirect.com/xecuter-sx-pro.html for the most current update.


----------



## pseudoSue (Jul 6, 2018)

Just got my tracking info!


----------



## freeza (Jul 6, 2018)

Nothing for me yet.


----------



## alexj9626 (Jul 6, 2018)

freeza said:


> Nothing for me yet.


Me neither . When did you place your order?


----------



## pseudoSue (Jul 7, 2018)

alexj9626 said:


> Me neither . When did you place your order?


May 31 end of day, order confirmation on June 1.


----------



## Alec (Jul 7, 2018)

I ordered on June 4th at 6:47pm EST. I'm in the second batch and my order shipped yesterday at 6:51pm EST. Expected delivery is Monday.


----------



## BlueCrimsonX (Jul 7, 2018)

I ordered on June 7th at 7:01pm EST. I'm in the second batch and I hope my order is going to be shipped out on monday.


----------



## freeza (Jul 7, 2018)

Hopefully Monday for me.

Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## freeza (Jul 7, 2018)

alexj9626 said:


> Me neither . When did you place your order?


June 12. Crossing my fingers for Monday shipping.

Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottla94 (Jul 7, 2018)

BlueCrimsonX said:


> I ordered on June 7th at 7:01pm EST. I'm in the second batch and I hope my order is going to be shipped out on monday.


 I ordered the 6th and i didnt get tracking so prob monday


----------



## TheOne61 (Jul 7, 2018)

New update on their site:



> 2nd batch is sold out - about 40% of orders have been sent. The rest will go out early next week


----------



## morrison22 (Jul 9, 2018)

TheOne61 said:


> New update on their site:
> 
> 2nd batch is sold out - about 40% of orders have been sent. The rest will go out early next week


Let's hope today is early next week and we all start seeing shipping emails


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jul 9, 2018)

Got my email a few days ago. Tracking says the package is coming TODAY! Finally. After ordering June 4th, it's coming July 9th.


----------



## gameboy (Jul 9, 2018)

i just got my dongle today, ordered on june4, batch2 48XXX. came on the 9th which is three days earlier than i predicted i would get it


----------



## morrison22 (Jul 9, 2018)

I ordered 6/6 — not too far behind your order date.  Should be getting mine this week as well.


----------



## freeza (Jul 9, 2018)

Just got my tracking!

Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueCrimsonX (Jul 9, 2018)

freeza said:


> Just got my tracking!
> 
> Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk


I ordered 5 days before you and didn't get tracking I hope it'll hit before the end of the day...


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jul 9, 2018)

BlueCrimsonX said:


> I ordered 5 days before you and didn't get tracking I hope it'll hit before the end of the day...


I know the wait is tough. I'm having a hard time waiting a few hours, since the mail man runs at around 2:00-3:00. Time slows when I want it fast and passes when I want to enjoy something.


----------



## BlueCrimsonX (Jul 9, 2018)

AH I GOT THE SHIPPING THANK YOU MCD!


----------



## morrison22 (Jul 9, 2018)

Oh yeah!  How about that.  Ordered 6/6, just got shipping info.  Should have it in a couple days!


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jul 9, 2018)

BlueCrimsonX said:


> AH I GOT THE SHIPPING THANK YOU MCD!


Well, how bout that?


----------



## Scottla94 (Jul 9, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Well, how bout that?



I didnt get an email yet june 6th order number 488xx


----------



## morrison22 (Jul 9, 2018)

Scottla94 said:


> I didnt get an email yet june 6th order number 488xx


ut oh.  hopefully u get it today, else tomorrow is my guess.


----------



## TheOne61 (Jul 9, 2018)

Yeah I'm still waiting for my shipping e-mail too .. hopefully later today or tomorrow would be nice. I'm patient, but the hype is very real right now, haha.


----------



## sychotix (Jul 9, 2018)

I also got mine, but no ETA. Still sitting in pre-shipment.


----------



## pseudoSue (Jul 9, 2018)

pseudoSue said:


> Just got my tracking info!





pseudoSue said:


> May 31 end of day, order confirmation on June 1.



My SX Pro batch 2 has arrived. Activated and all set up in a couple minutes time!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 9, 2018)

Sweet. My order 49xxx on 6/11 just shipped. Got meh emails.


----------



## weatMod (Jul 10, 2018)

Just got an email but no tracking info
it just said your order is complete ,  tracking info within 48 hours anyone else in 2nd batch get one of these?


----------



## freeza (Jul 10, 2018)

It's in transit. 






Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottla94 (Jul 10, 2018)

Got an email saying order confermed tracking with 48 hrs


----------



## SG911 (Jul 10, 2018)

Also got my email about it being shipped, wait 48 hours for tracking etc. I had already bought an SX OS License tho  so not sure if i can still use the dongle at all while already having the os license & stuff activated. 
 If not i'll probably give the pro to a family member who wanted it anyway.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jul 10, 2018)

SG911 said:


> Also got my email about it being shipped, wait 48 hours for tracking etc. I had already bought an SX OS License tho  so not sure if i can still use the dongle at all while already having the os license & stuff activated.
> If not i'll probably give the pro to a family member who wanted it anyway.



I assume nogive it to fam or ebay craiglist it for a huge markup


----------



## SG911 (Jul 10, 2018)

Scottla94 said:


> I assume nogive it to fam or ebay craiglist it for a huge markup



I mean since i already have the SX OS running on my switch since i got my license & stuff. I'm assuming the dongle wouldn't work or will it but it's pointless since i already use the os license? 
Cause if that's the case then yeah i'll probably just give it to a family member who needs it or resell it.


----------



## Scottla94 (Jul 10, 2018)

SG911 said:


> I mean since i already have the SX OS running on my switch since i got my license & stuff. I'm assuming the dongle wouldn't work or will it but it's pointless since i already use the os license?
> Cause if that's the case then yeah i'll probably just give it to a family member who needs it or resell it.



I cant give a deffinate answer but yeah if you have a license sell it at a premium or make a fam member happy if you already have rcm access you you dont need the dongle hell i dont even have my pro yet or sx os i im waiting for my shipment to sell at a premium supply and demand i dont game much so i can wait for cfw money still rules the world

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scottla94 said:


> I cant give a deffinate answer but yeah if you have a license sell it at a premium or make a fam member happy if you already have rcm access you you dont need the dongle hell i dont even have my pro yet or sx os i im waiting for my shipment to sell at a premium supply and demand i dont game much so i can wait for cfw money still rules the world
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



All i know is the licence for the pro is in the dongle so i say if you dont want to sell let the fam member use the dongle for the lisence then take it back if you want it you just need the lisence file on the sd card as long as they have a jig or auto rcm it should be fine but tell them to dock or charge so the autorcm doesnt kill the battery


----------



## weatMod (Jul 10, 2018)

pretty sure he can give just the license to  family member 
use the dongle 1st on their console install SX OS generate the license  file and get it registered and  activated
then keep the dongle for his system with his  TX SX OS already installed from before


----------



## TheOne61 (Jul 10, 2018)

I also got my e-mail that my order is complete but to wait up to 48 hours for a tracking #. I don't know why but I'm assuming this means they want to let us know we're getting it soon, but they're still packing it LOL


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 10, 2018)

You can check USPS.com and go to “informed delivery”. You’ll find your tracking number there.


----------



## ssrpgvita (Jul 10, 2018)

mine says dleivered to mailroom im kind oif psisied noone  on my property seen this pkg im  on phone it left my po is in my local  area for delivery it not at my house im quite pissed this is last itme i roder these frucks


----------



## Artwebb (Jul 11, 2018)

ssrpgvita said:


> mine says dleivered to mailroom im kind oif psisied noone  on my property seen this pkg im  on phone it left my po is in my local  area for delivery it not at my house im quite pissed this is last itme i roder these frucks



What in the fuck is this crap? Lol

You're pissed (assuming psisied was supposed to say pissed) because usps or whatever delivery service you have missed a delivery? If I was you I would never order a single thing again in your entire life. Because hate to break it to you it will happen again.


----------



## weatMod (Jul 11, 2018)

Artwebb said:


> What in the fuck is this crap? Lol
> 
> You're pissed (assuming psisied was supposed to say pissed) because usps or whatever delivery service you have missed a delivery? If I was you I would never order a single thing again in your entire life. Because hate to break it to you it will happen again.


i was not aware this would be signature required  either though 
most odf the time they will just leave it in the mailbox
i only have to sign for large packages like my PS4 from Amazon  was  signature required
ordered 2 chrome cast audio from  best buy and no sig required
 anyways i was confirmed for 2nd batch, still waiting for my tracking


----------



## freeza (Jul 11, 2018)

Hot damn, mine is out for delivery. It was pushed one day ahead of delivery. YES!!


----------



## morrison22 (Jul 11, 2018)

freeza said:


> Hot damn, mine is out for delivery. It was pushed one day ahead of delivery. YES!!



Me too.  Ill be home in 3 hours and it will be there.. waiting for me..  e.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 11, 2018)

Mine comes tomorrow, but I’ll be out of town until Monday next week.


----------



## freeza (Jul 11, 2018)

Annnnddd delivered!

Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## weatMod (Jul 11, 2018)

freeza said:


> Annnnddd delivered!
> 
> Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk


which batch tho?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 12, 2018)

freeza said:


> Annnnddd delivered!
> 
> Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk


Did you ever doubt it?


----------



## freeza (Jul 12, 2018)

weatMod said:


> which batch tho?


Second


slaphappygamer said:


> Did you ever doubt it?


Not for a second 

Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## weatMod (Jul 12, 2018)

freeza said:


> Second
> Not for a second
> 
> Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk


damn still no tracking for me,2nd batch ,  either 2nd batch is really big or i am really in 3rd batch


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 12, 2018)

weatMod said:


> damn still no tracking for me,2nd batch ,  either 2nd batch is really big or i am really in 3rd batch


What is your order number? I’m in the 494xx range. Also, yes, it seems the 2nd batch is larger. Though, this is just a guess.


----------



## SG911 (Jul 12, 2018)

I never got tracking number but mine actually came in the mail today.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 12, 2018)

SG911 said:


> I never got tracking number but mine actually came in the mail today.


it was probably in spam folder or other folder besides inbox. tracking is not from mdc themselves. It comes from Game Console Parts. just check all your folders I guarantee it's there.


----------



## zoogie (Jul 12, 2018)

weatMod said:


> damn still no tracking for me,2nd batch ,  either 2nd batch is really big or i am really in 3rd batch


Check your spam and "Promotions" Tab if you have gmail, that's where my tracking email was.


----------



## weatMod (Jul 12, 2018)

zoogie said:


> Check your spam and "Promotions" Tab if you have gmail, that's where my tracking email was.


nope still nada



slaphappygamer said:


> What is your order number? I’m in the 494xx range. Also, yes, it seems the 2nd batch is larger. Though, this is just a guess.


 order # is in 487xx range
still nothing yet


----------



## SG911 (Jul 12, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> it was probably in spam folder or other folder besides inbox. tracking is not from mdc themselves. It comes from Game Console Parts. just check all your folders I guarantee it's there.



I just checked actually because i completely forgot about that. Sadly it wasn't there either BUT again mine came today so it's fine either way. Worth the wait IMO Lot smaller than i thought too since for some odd reason i thought the dongle would be a bit larger.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 12, 2018)

weatMod said:


> nope still nada
> 
> 
> order # is in 487xx range
> still nothing yet


You should have something by now. Can you check “informed delivery” at USPS.com?


----------



## weatMod (Jul 12, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> You should have something by now. Can you check “informed delivery” at USPS.com?


i tried but it says unable to  confirm identity   so it says i need to go to a post office closest one in a neighboring city to confirm ID


----------



## GreyFoxRTX (Jul 12, 2018)

I was told I'm in the 3rd batch, i got an email saying my order was completed, just waiting on it to be shipped. A label was created so I'm expecting it to go out today


----------



## weatMod (Jul 13, 2018)

weatMod said:


> i tried but it says unable to  confirm identity   so it says i need to go to a post office closest one in a neighboring city to confirm ID


got it today
i never received any tracking e-mail  it just came in the mail today


----------



## kitzuki (Jul 14, 2018)

got mine in today
Light doesnt work but it sends the payload!


Nvm it works with the light and Payload.


----------



## ModDog (Jul 15, 2018)

The one's that are still waiting you might wait longer then you think... http://www.modchipsdirect.com/xecuter-sx-pro-in-stock.html .  Now selling in-stock vs giving those to people who are waiting  and have purchased regular SX Pro from them.


----------

